# FIfth Annual Redfish Regatta...



## jim t

Back by popular demand... Okay 2 people asked, the second one was Karon,... who could say no...

The 5th Annual Pensacola Fishing Forum Redfish Regatta is on... it's a gentlemen and ladies tournament mean't to catch a few (recently VERY few) fish, talk A LOT of TRASH before hand, drink a little beer during, and have a lot of comraderie, good food, and some more beer afterwards...

The date is yet to be determined, a Saturday in February, hopefully when the Reds cooperate (Unusual)...

So, to start it off... 

$20.00 per boat entry fee... that's it... one fisherman, or 20... still $20.00 per boat...

Fishing from 8:00 am till 3:00 pm

Most redfish per boat wins, rats, slots, bulls, doesn't matter.

You'll need a digital camera to take pictures of each fish with an identifying label(label rules TBA)

Nobody named "Captain" can play (just kidding) In fact we encourage Charter Captains to help us find fish.

Your boat must be able to get to the finish line to weigh in... (you know who I mean).

You MUST tell us where you are if you report a catch!

T-shirts might be available, at cost...depending on demand.

Fire Away!!!

Last year we had 15 boats... 

Jim


----------



## Travis Gill

Why must we tell you where we are? Or was that a joke?


----------



## jim t

Freespool,

Well it was half a joke... the SPIRIT of the tournament is for EVERYBODY to catch fish. I'll ask where you caught your fish,... lying is optional, and though frowned upon if caught at it, not against the rules.

Jim


----------



## Travis Gill

HAHA alright. I'm in if I am able to


----------



## FLWhaler

Set the date early I'm in.


----------



## BananaTom

*I can fish 20 from my boat, where will it start and finish ??*


----------



## Dylan

This time Team Hull Slap is taking first not second!:banghead


----------



## BananaTom

*Is this Fort McRee weekend??*


----------



## jim t

Well, the tides show Saturday February 21st as the best day. Pay up prior to 8:00am at Ft Mcree (or meet me during the day on the water). We'll meet at Ft. Mcree after 3:00 pmto declare me the winner,... er award the prizes.

Jim


----------



## seacapt

I see the trash talking has started early... Just to remind everyone who the champions are:moon. And yes we will be fishing the Dames Point bridge again this year.oke


----------



## BIGKENNY

you guys dont count out the newbies this year


----------



## jim t

Here's the plan for this year's t-shirt...

Black shirt, with one of Karon's paintings on the back...










Some sort of PFF Logo on the front... front pocket, and of course a few special FREEshirts likeseacapt's from last year for the winner. My plan is to initially order about 36 shirts in various sizes, You can reserve some in advance. If I have a lot of orders I'll make a few more, but I cannot guarantee you'll get one, I've learned to UNDER order and still have a few left over. So again if you order a shirt, you'll PROBABLY get one, but no guarantees.

Jim


----------



## Dylan

The shirts draft look great! Karon you really have some talent..but Team Hull Slap still has to whoop:moon


----------



## mpmorr

> *jim t (1/3/2009)*Back by popular demand... Okay 2 people asked, the second one was Karon,... who could say no...
> 
> Your boat must be able to get to the finish line to weigh in... (you know who I mean).
> 
> Jim




HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA, Dan I would be honored to fish on your boat.


----------



## seacapt

Another great job by Karon. I would like 1 XL, 1 L and 1 kids small please.

Thanks Jim,

Al

Of course these are just gifts as I will be getting the free ones with "CHAMPION" written across the pocket!


----------



## konz

I'm fishing in it this year, even if I have to do it out of an inner tube!

Those who know me, know I'll do it!


----------



## JHOGUE

> *Dylan (1/4/2009)*This time Team Hull Slap is taking first not second!:banghead


I don't think so haha!!!!


----------



## jim t

Has anybody heard from Bonita Dan? Is he lost at sea?... Again?

Jim


----------



## Ocean Man

Sounds fun Jim, I will be there. I always enjoy the Redfish Regatta. I will get a fish fry going for the post tourny party so everybody plan to stay late if you can. I will probably be camping out as well for anybody interested in a camp out.:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## BIGKENNY

well if any1 needs another fisherman let me know and i will split the fuel bait and entry cost with them also where the heck is fort mccree


----------



## nextstep

sounds like fun i hope we can attend. definitly want two of those shirts oneXL and oneL. dan is hiding from me cuz he wuz seen kissin my sister at the oar house this weekend.:moon

:letsdrink


----------



## Msstdog

Jim you know Im in!!!!!!!!! And I will take a XXL shirt, shoot me a PM when they come in and I will figure out how to you the money asap. Also on a serious note I just figured out why so many folks have not caught any redfish at this tourney...............................It requires someone on the boat to be able to operate a camera........:moon:moon:moon:moon As for my good buddy DAN the WOMAN, does that boat even float.

Oh and seacapt I think the term is " the sun shines on a dog's ass every once in a while":hotsun


----------



## Coryphaena

Oooohhhh.... and the trash talking begins!!!!!! :toast:letspartyopcorn


----------



## bonita dan

As usual.Team Sh*tfaced is in! Jim,I'll just meet you at the pass for payment is ya can get that heapwagon off the sandbar again. Gonna try and do things differant this year and actually try and win this thing along with of course a 3-peat as King of all things Trash Talked!



Mark I have no clue about suckin face with your sister? Must have been my twin brother Albacore Don impersonating me again. :shedevil



There will a contested win if Al shows up with another one of those Pattiland Reds again. The water wasn't that cold last year and that sorry ass red looked like it spent its day in the arctic circle. We'll be keepin an eye on your cheatin ass this year!



Shad,poor Shad. Always a bridesmaid and never a bride. :moon What are ya gonna do,turn that Chichi-wawa puppy from Misserable State loose on my ankles? I got a hamster that will kick that things ass and its probably about the same size. It will most likely be jumpin overboard to follow the Little Debbie wrapper trail left by that Konztapated F*ck in the innertube!



Now back to reality for you A$$HOLES that think they want a shot at the title! It ain't happenin! It's a new year and I've been workin on my material for a whole year about not given a S*IT about yalls fellings! I AM BONITA DAN AND I AM THE APOCALYPE OF TRASH TALKIN! Oh yea,almost forgot,Jim I'll take 2 shirts in med. and my head is 7 1/4" for my crown!:moon


----------



## Msstdog

Karon now that you have joined the dark side your not going to be polluting our beautiful waterways with that nasty Chunky Crud are you??????????????sick

Guess Ill have to start aa " Friends dont let Friends fish with Chunky Love" campaign.


----------



## Msstdog

> *bonita dan (1/5/2009)*As usual.Team Sh*tfaced is in! Jim,I'll just meet you at the pass for payment is ya can get that heapwagon off the sandbar again. Gonna try and do things differant this year and actually try and win this thing along with of course a 3-peat as King of all things Trash Talked!
> 
> Mark I have no clue about suckin face with your sister? Must have been my twin brother Albacore Don impersonating me again. :shedevil
> 
> There will a contested win if Al shows up with another one of those Pattiland Reds again. The water wasn't that cold last year and that sorry ass red looked like it spent its day in the arctic circle. We'll be keepin an eye on your cheatin ass this year!
> 
> Shad,poor Shad. Always a bridesmaid and never a bride. :moon What are ya gonna do,turn that Chichi-wawa puppy from Misserable State loose on my ankles? I got a hamster that will kick that things ass and its probably about the same size. It will most likely be jumpin overboard to follow the Little Debbie wrapper trail left by that Konztapated F*ck in the innertube!
> 
> Now back to reality for you A$$HOLES that think they want a shot at the title! It ain't happenin! It's a new year and I've been workin on my material for a whole year about not given a S*IT about yalls fellings! I AM BONITA DAN AND I AM THE APOCALYPE OF TRASH TALKIN! Oh yea,almost forgot,Jim I'll take 2 shirts in med. and my head is 7 1/4" for my crown!:moon


Dan Dan Dan Dan

You know as well as I do that you cant remember what you thought about last night better yet last year. As far as actually winning the regatta, well just make sure and bring plenty of Land Shark to drowned your sorrows. Oh and by the way Tow US is having a economic down year so they say they are towing their repeat business at 1/2 price.


----------



## bonita dan

Yea shes joined forces with GayDoh and his merry group of Cupcakes! All is lost with this one! :hoppingmad


----------



## jim t

Just to add some perspective... past winners include:

2005 jim t

2006 Night Moves

2007 Captain AHO

2008 seacapt

Now, on the other end of the spectrum, a few who have yet to even call to register a fish... Ocean Man, Team Chunky Love, Team Sh!tfaced, and Msstdog.

Night Moves is in Guam, Capt AHO didn't play last year... so of the motley group of so called "fishermen" who have chimed in so far,... who would you REALLY put your hard earned money on?

Hmmm...

Jim


----------



## BIGKENNY

WELL I DIDNT ENTER LAST YEAR I WAS IN DETROIT BUT THIS YEAR THERE IS A NEWBY IN TOWN WHO IS GONNA SMACK SOME ASS AND CATCH SOME FISH SO WATCHOUT OLDE SALTS:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Dylan

> *JHOGUE (1/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylan (1/4/2009)*This time Team Hull Slap is taking first not second!:banghead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so haha!!!!
Click to expand...



Hey boy, keep to your pier fishing!:moon


----------



## BIGKENNY

NO PIER FISHERMAN HERE I LIKE THE FLATS AND A BOY I AM NOT 

LIKE I SAID WATCH OUT YE OLDE SALTS THERES A NEW HOTSHOT IN TOWN

AND YOU ALL WILL BE :bowdown TO ME I NEED A 6X SHIRT TOO


----------



## Travis Gill

Its alright me and jeremy got it wrapped up!


----------



## bonita dan

> *jim t (1/5/2009)*Just to add some perspective... past winners include:
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 jim t
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Night Moves
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 Captain AHO
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 seacapt
> 
> 
> 
> Now, on the other end of the spectrum, a few who have yet to even call to register a fish... Ocean Man, Team Chunky Love, Team Sh!tfaced, and Msstdog.
> 
> 
> 
> Night Moves is in Guam, Capt AHO didn't play last year... so of the motley group of so called "fishermen" who have chimed in so far,... who would you REALLY put your hard earned money on?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Jim




Fine! Comprise your Bullsh*t load of statistics there Scrawny! I happened to have radio trouble,the sharpee marker went dry,camera batteries were dead and then the dog ate the tail off the fish which had the winning spots. Put your money on a winning team,Team SH*tFaced will win! Well we'll be drunk and according to Team SH*TFACED bylaws that constitutes a win! I have comprised a team of elite,hand picked and well seasoned Sc*mbags(they hadn't return my call yet) that will stop at nothing to insure our victory. Seal Team 5 :doh Ah,Team SH*TFACED will only use the latest technology that is offered or what we've absorbed from the Redfish University to beat yalls asses into the ground this year. I love the smell of Landshark in the morning,It smells like,VICTORY! :letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan

> *Freespool (1/5/2009)*Its alright me and jeremy got it wrapped up!




Oh,Team Backlash is coming outta the woodwork for this years bashing? May as well hitch onto ole Capt. Cavey so you and Hogue get to talk about ole times on the pier. "Remember back in the Day When"! :reallycrying


----------



## BIGKENNY

THANK YOU DAN I CAN HOLD MY OWN LET THEM CRY:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## jim t

Dan,... Dan...

REDFISH UNIVERSITY!!! REDFISH UNIVERSITY!!!I'm guessing Eric would RUN, that's right RUN, NOT WALK if he saw your scrawny butt show up at a boat ramp. There's a reason his boat has a top end of 50+ mph. It's to disappear as soon as possible from thesoon to be shipwreck that is the Bonita Dan "catfish kindergarden" "boat" when it shows up anywhere near him.

But DREAM AWAY, my "fisherman" friend (I think I threw up a little in my mouth right there)... Dream away!!!

Jim

THAT was a DOUBLE BARRELED shot to his chest!!!


----------



## BIGKENNY

HEY JIM WAS THE FISHERMAN COMMENT AIMED AT ME 

I CAN SHOW YOU BETTER THEN TELL YOU

BUT THE SAD THING IS I DONT HAVE A BOAT:doh


----------



## bonita dan

Hows it taste Jim? Especially knowing that victory is soon to be yanked from those dentures you call teeth. OMG,did I just say that,my bad! :shedevil Capt.Canaveral must not know the drill all to well since he's fishing with Verne and Enos on the Backlash. Good luck man and don't bend over! :moon


----------



## Msstdog

> *CAPT.CAVEMAN (1/5/2009)*HEY JIM WAS THE FISHERMAN COMMENT AIMED AT ME
> 
> I CAN SHOW YOU BETTER THEN TELL YOU
> 
> BUT THE SAD THING IS I DONT HAVE A BOAT:doh


Dont feel bad there stoneage neither does Dan( at least one that runs):moon:moonTell you what go by and pick up a couple cases of LandShark sit at the dock with Dan and then at 2:30 Ill come by and give you all a ride to McCrae so ya dont feel left out of my victory.


----------



## BIGKENNY

OH MAN THATS FREAKN FUNNY 

I MIGHT NOT HAVE A BOAT DAMMIT BUT SOME1 NEEDES A FISHN PARTNER I WILL SPLIT THE COST FUEL ,BAIT, ENTRY FEE

COME ON PEOPLE


----------



## BIGKENNY

WHERE THE HELL IS FORT MCREE:banghead


----------



## JHOGUE

> *bonita dan (1/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (1/5/2009)*Its alright me and jeremy got it wrapped up!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,Team Backlash is coming outta the woodwork for this years bashing? May as well hitch onto ole Capt. Cavey so you and Hogue get to talk about ole times on the pier. "Remember back in the Day When"! :reallycrying
Click to expand...

OH good one, Mr. bonitamay weborrow your camera cause my memory stick is just not big enough.:takephoto and since we'll have your cameraTEAM [email protected]#FACEDcan be the checkout boat....seeeing as this is as close as you'll get to some real action. :moon:moon


----------



## bonita dan

> *Msstdog (1/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *CAPT.CAVEMAN (1/5/2009)*HEY JIM WAS THE FISHERMAN COMMENT AIMED AT ME
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN SHOW YOU BETTER THEN TELL YOU
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THE SAD THING IS I DONT HAVE A BOAT:doh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont feel bad there stoneage neither does Dan( at least one that runs):moon:moonTell you what go by and pick up a couple cases of LandShark sit at the dock with Dan and then at 2:30 Ill come by and give you all a ride to McCrae so ya dont feel left out of my victory.
Click to expand...










Like the signature Shad!:clap


----------



## BIGKENNY

HEY GOTTA START SOMEWHERE 

BUT MORE LIKE A BULL SHARK PUP

NO A SHAD


----------



## Msstdog

Oh boy looks likes Butt Wild is in with his merry band of pier rodents. Just remember to get Dan's video camera as well so I get a good laugh after the tourney watching you all run over each other on that 2220 hollering "FIRST SHOT":takephoto

:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## jim t

> *CAPT.CAVEMAN (1/5/2009)*WHERE THE HELL IS FORT MCREE:banghead


It's at theeast end of Johnson's Beach... on the west side of the pass. South of Admiral's Island, north of the gulf...

I hope that helps...

Somebody will post a picture, I'm sure. but think that land spit west of the pass, on the inland side.

And I misspelled, it's Ft Mcrae I think.

Jim,

Or, where losers go to applaudMY victory!!!


----------



## BIGKENNY

THANX JIM NOW I KNOW WHERE TO GO TO GET MY SHIRT


----------



## konz

You can only get there by boat........

As for all you other haters, fakers, and short memory stick users.........I'd love to say that we are going to kick your a$$es......but lets face it.....Clay and I don't know crap about fishing! But this year we have a secret weapon, team Chunky Love has somebody that actually knows how to fish! I'd put Karon up against any of yall.........but don't fret.......I'll bring enough debbie snacks to sweeten up the loss.

You'll be able to find us........just follow the beer cans! (just joking.......don't pollute or Al Gore will find you)


----------



## Night Moves

> *jim t (1/5/2009)*Just to add some perspective... past winners include:
> 
> 2005 jim t
> 
> 2006 Night Moves *(With Jim T on the boat)*
> 
> 2007 Captain AHO
> 
> 2008 seacapt
> 
> Jim forgot to mention he is a two time champ. Must be going for that "underdog" role.


----------



## BananaTom

*I now have 30to fish from my boat, with 60 poles, and 20 cameras to record the hundreds we will catch.*


----------



## Tuna Man




----------



## Msstdog

Yes Dan you can join the anti-Chunky Love team, we can always use the second best trash talker on the forum. Konz, well lets just say Karon can only fix so much and not do the impossible. Jim T quit living in the past you know as well as I do that this year is about "Change". 

:moonmoonmoonmoon:sick


----------



## jim t

> *BananaTom (1/6/2009)**I now have 30to fish from my boat, with 60 poles, and 20 cameras to record the hundreds we will catch.*


Mr. BananaTom

That's a mighty fine lookingship you got there on your website... But let's face it, MUCH too fancy for this tournament. Admit it, the fishfinder has never been out of thedemo mode, the closest thing to "bait" that's ever been aboard is a platter of sushi, and the only fishing rods aboard are crossed like swords and bolted to the bulkhead above the divan in the salon.

Tell your crew that ascots are optional...okeoke:shedevil:shedevil

Jim


----------



## BIGKENNY

i will post this everyday until i find some1 to fish with

will half the cost of fuel,bait,entry fee

and probally liquor for the red fish regatta


----------



## BananaTom

> *jim t (1/6/2009)*[hr
> 
> Mr. BananaTom
> 
> That's a mighty fine lookingship you got there on your website... But let's face it, MUCH too fancy for this tournament. Admit it, the fishfinder has never been out of thedemo mode, the closest thing to "bait" that's ever been aboard is a platter of sushi, and the only fishing rods aboard are crossed like swords and bolted to the bulkhead above the divan in the salon.
> 
> Tell your crew that ascots are optional...okeoke:shedevil:shedevil
> 
> Jim


*Actually, this vessel has caught allot of fish, it has many poles on board, and is great for inside fishing. It does not travel at 50 miles per hour, but 28 miles per hour is top speed, with a full load of passengers. It only draws 28 inches, so shallows of 3 feet are not a problem. So with 30 fisherpeople onboardwith 60 poles and 5 camera men maning 10 cameras, we will be slinging the reds in all type of directions. The phones will be ringing every two minutes.*


----------



## jim t

> *BananaTom (1/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (1/6/2009)*[hr
> 
> Mr. BananaTom
> 
> That's a mighty fine lookingship you got there on your website... But let's face it, MUCH too fancy for this tournament. Admit it, the fishfinder has never been out of thedemo mode, the closest thing to "bait" that's ever been aboard is a platter of sushi, and the only fishing rods aboard are crossed like swords and bolted to the bulkhead above the divan in the salon.
> 
> Tell your crew that ascots are optional...okeoke:shedevil:shedevil
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, this vessel has caught allot of fish, it has many poles on board, and is great for inside fishing. It does not travel at 50 miles per hour, but 28 miles per hour is top speed, with a full load of passengers. It only draws 28 inches, so shallows of 3 feet are not a problem. So with 30 fisherpeople onboardwith 60 poles and 5 camera men maning 10 cameras, we will be slinging the reds in all type of directions. The phones will be ringing every two minutes.*
Click to expand...



Yeah, yeah,..blah, blah, blah... In your world Konz doesn't hold a spinning reel upside down, the "Elbow Room" is seaworthy and Mississippi State is now rebuilding...

But in the REAL world...

GO GATORS!!!

Jim


----------



## konz

Hey hey hey.....call me fat all day......but don't say I hold a spinning reel upside down! Laugh now.....but it wont be funny when a couple of zebra cakes are flying your way!

Gators are great to eat by the way!


----------



## bonita dan

Oh great,now the Cuban refugee escape vessel is in this too! May have to inform the INS and C.G.about a boat load coming in on the 28th! :shedevil


----------



## Coryphaena

"Polluting"? No way...... I believe in "spreading the Love"..... besides, I have a way with the fishes....










"Cupcakes", Dan????? I'd rather have cupcakes than a buncha "cream puffs".....:moon:moonokeoke


----------



## konz

Missdog, have you even caught a fish lately?!?!........guess all that peeing on truck tires and lickin yourself takes up too much time.........oke oke


----------



## Sam Roberts

im going to win this thing and win the trash talking award as well googan dan

im going to start this off right...

GOOGAN DAN SCREW YOU AND YOUR WANNA BE PIRATE ASS :moon

and :Flipbird


----------



## Msstdog

Never fear Alumidingy is here, Sam r you going post a few more pictures of your sister this year claiming she is your girlfriend. No feeling sorry for your ass this year and letting you place. Konz you get any little debbie on my original Karon fish print for most spots and were going to have issuses. Jim rebuilding hell were rebuilt and took the only thing worth a damn in G'ville back to S'ville your Off Cord. Karon just remember there are support groups in the building stages to help you with your "love problem". 

Oh and Stoneage offer free beer and I imagine your pm box will fill up with offers to fish.(hint: but dont offer free LandStink or youll be finding a second job)

And were the hell is the Irish funeral at, proably still working on the the trailer. (hint use grease bearings last longer).

:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Dylan

This is how we plan on winning..



 ..and if we don't see any Redfish to use it on I'm going to use it on you retards and then drink your beer :moon


----------



## seacapt

You guys sure talk alot of crap for people fishing for second place! Of course we (team POLYISLE) will win AGAIN so you really don't need to talk about that anymore. You can continue this banter but for your own mental peace go ahead and talk second place, it will make you feel better. As far as the prize for most spots goes, not only do I have a wall at the house with a hanger already on it (to go with last years masterpiece) but I have this fish on ice waiting for the tournament to start.:shedevil


----------



## bonita dan

> *alum maverick (1/6/2009)*im going to win this thing and win the trash talking award as well googan dan
> 
> 
> 
> im going to start this off right...
> 
> 
> 
> GOOGAN DAN SCREW YOU AND YOUR WANNA BE PIRATE ASS :moon
> 
> 
> 
> and :Flipbird




Son just go back to playin beer pong with the other kids and don't forget to take Sawed Off runt Dylan with ya. This is an extreme competition and theres no room for little white balls here. If your lucky maybe Banana Boat Tom will allow ya to be arrested with the rest of his refugees so yall have some stories to tell when ya turn 18! Where'd ya find that pic Al,The FS site? Looks like a fake to me and smells like something Team InTheSh*tHouse might try to pull off. Good point though Dogman,where is Samuel? Probably pawned the boat to keep the SexToy business afloat when alls he had to do was inflate some of the stock. Heck he probably could raise the Titanic with all those rubber people. Karon,you'll probably come around and realize the Crappy Love Cult is no good but they ain't done building the clinic yet for that kind of help. Just keep washing your hands chick and someday it may all just be a bad memory.


----------



## BananaTom

*This is going to be an easy win - I have already collected, I mean caught, I mean have a source for 4. *

*So I am 4 up on all right now.*


----------



## BananaTom

*Hey - Someone just stole 4 of my collected Red Fish!!*


----------



## jim t

Tom, Tom, Tom...

I'm smarter than that... you'll need to get in touch with me to get a 2 letter code... then you write that code on a piece of paper and take a picture of the tail spots with the letters alongside. Something like this...










Each fish must be oriented in the same direction...

The only person who knows what letter combination anybody will get in advance is little ole ME!!!

That gets me to thinkin'... Hmmmmm... 

Jim


----------



## Dylan

3 Things:

1. Googan Dan....:moon

2. Yall better hide your alcohol

3. Is there a trashing talking award?? I WILL call Johnny Redman and make easy work out of that..


----------



## Msstdog

Team slap my empty aluminum can you all got to do better then that. The trash talk award well lets just say Ill show it to ya when you get to the Fort, along with the prestigious artwork by Karon for most spots, and what your entry fee money looks like in my pocket.:moon

Hey refugee transport saw your other thread and while it gets an A for effort you would be better offcatching a ride with seacapt to the Joe Patty's by the Jacksonville bridge and taking pictures of the fish the day of the event.

Stony saw how you can catch a ride for the tourney on the way home tonight:










Just hold it up real high at the boat Saturday of the tourney.


----------



## parrothead

Karon, i CAN NOT beleive you crossed over to the dark side !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## jim t

> *parrothead (1/6/2009)*Karon, i CAN NOT beleive you crossed over to the dark side !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Scott


And it was HER idea for an all black shirt!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead



Hmmm....

Jim


----------



## hebegb

this thread is fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnny!


----------



## jim t

Okay, okay...

I should apologize...

I did not mean to imply BananaTom is an elitist...










Nor that Msstdog is a dog down on his luck...










I'm sorry if I insinuated Bonita Dan was a drunk Popeye,










Or Konz is not a real fisherman,










No,... I'm ashamed of my recent actions, I'll try to do better...

Jim


----------



## Msstdog

Jim 

Do want some cheese with all that wine..............That was weak even by Alumidingy standards. Tell you what you just sit in the "Go Away way Away" and keep sending me letters. Ill even bring my cat to help keep you company.








:shedevil


----------



## jim t

> *Msstdog (1/6/2009)*Jim
> 
> Do want some cheese with all that wine..............That was weak even by Alumidingy standards. Tell you what you just sit in the "Go Away way Away" and keep sending me letters. Ill even bring my cat to help keep you company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shedevil




HEY... I KNOW that ex-CAT..., That ex-CAT was a friend of mine... Taffy was it's name, or Buffy,... maybe it was Puffy

WHATEVER,... it wasn't just a deadCAT!!! It was MY picture of a dead CAT cat!!!

How DARE yousir? :shedevil:shedevil:shedevil

YOU sir, are now on my ENEMIES list... you and well,... nobody else, but it's fun having an "enemies list".

SO... OFFICIALLY!!!

jim t's ENEMY list

1. Msstdog

2. TBA



Jim


----------



## bonita dan

> *Dylan (1/6/2009)*3 Things:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Googan Dan....:moon
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Yall better hide your alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Is there a trashing talking award?? I WILL call Johnny Redman and make easy work out of that..




Go ahead Wee-Man,call John-John. I know ya really look up to him,whats he a 1/2" taller than you before ya comb that Rats Nest of a hairdoo your sportin. Brings up another question thats been really knawing at my ankles. Why is it that the bulk of the pier rats that try and talk sh*t are only like 4'-8" tall? How do yall see over the railing anyways? oke Now I know why yall keep Sam around,he's like a sasquatch among pier fishermen and yall just use'em like a tower from a real boat. Something that looks kind of like this perhaps?
















Oh yea,F*ckin with Sasquatch,BRILLIANT! Don't fear Slim Jim,we still got over a month to go. Savin the best for last! :shedevil


----------



## Dylan

> *Msstdog (1/6/2009)*Jim
> 
> 
> 
> That was weak even by Alumidingy standards.




No whats weak is yall recycling last years trash talk....Too bad i didnt get to fish last year because there was work to be done at the marina...and Googan Dan if you need GPS numbers to Fort Mcrae ill be happy to give them too you sir...


----------



## Msstdog

> *Dylan (1/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Msstdog (1/6/2009)*Jim
> 
> That was weak even by Alumidingy standards.
> 
> 
> 
> No whats weak is yall recycling our boat for beer money....Too bad i didnt get to fish last year becauseI was scared and hiding at the marina...and Googan Dan if you need someone's shoulder to cry on at Fort Mcrae ill be there crying with you...
Click to expand...

Wow could not have said it better myself:shedevil


----------



## BIGKENNY

MAN YOU GIRLS ARE SO SURE OF YOURSELVES

TAKE IT FROM ME I WILL WIN THE TOURNAMENT

I NEED A 6X SHIRT 

SO :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown TO THE 2009 CHAMPION


----------



## jim t

Hey, I did not mean to scare everybody away from here with my other thread... I just wanted a place for REASONABLE people to ask questions and not get told they were fat, ugly, or stupid (that would be konz, Dan, and all the rest of you dunderheaded miscreants).

Jim (Svelte, handsome, and pure genious) :moon:moon


----------



## Msstdog

> *jim t (1/7/2009)*....and not get told they were *fat, ugly, or stupid* (that would be konz, Dan, and all the rest of you dunderheaded miscreants).
> 
> Jim (Svelte, handsome, and pure genious) :moon:moon


Jim I think the politically correct way to say this would be large, unattractive and liberal............:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil

PS I did try to type something in the nice thread but then started to throw up a little in my mouth:sick

Proud to be enemy #1 :letsdrink


----------



## jim t

> *Msstdog (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (1/7/2009)*....and not get told they were *fat, ugly, or stupid* (that would be konz, Dan, and all the rest of you dunderheaded miscreants).
> 
> Jim (Svelte, handsome, and pure genious) :moon:moon
> 
> 
> 
> Jim I think the politically correct way to say this would be large, unattractive and liberal............:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil
> 
> Proud to be enemy #1 :letsdrink
Click to expand...

OWWW!!! NICE SHOT withe the LIBERAL dig!!!:clap:clap:reallycrying:reallycrying:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Msstdog

> *jim t (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Msstdog (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (1/7/2009)*....and not get told they were *fat, ugly, or stupid* (that would be konz, Dan, and all the rest of you dunderheaded miscreants).
> 
> Jim (Svelte, handsome, and pure genious) :moon:moon
> 
> 
> 
> Jim I think the politically correct way to say this would be large, unattractive and liberal............:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil
> 
> Proud to be enemy #1 :letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OWWW!!! NICE SHOT withe the LIBERAL dig!!!:clap:clap:reallycrying:reallycrying:letsdrink:letsdrink
Click to expand...

:letsdrink


----------



## konz

> *jim t (1/7/2009)*Hey, I did not mean to scare everybody away from here with my other thread... I just wanted a place for REASONABLE people to ask questions and not get told they were fat, ugly, or stupid (that would be konz, Dan, and all the rest of you dunderheaded miscreants).
> 
> Jim (Svelte, handsome, and pure genious) :moon:moon




Reminds me of one of my favorite movies.........Fat, Drunk, and Stupid is no way to go through life! 

We'll see who's laughing when I start launching mullet heads at you with one of those big sling shots! INCOMING!!!

Now where is my 303


----------



## Coryphaena

> *jim t (1/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *parrothead (1/6/2009)*Karon, i CAN NOT beleive you crossed over to the dark side !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Scott
> 
> 
> 
> And it was HER idea for an all black shirt!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

Muah-ha-ha!!!!!


----------



## jim t

> *konz (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (1/7/2009)*Hey, I did not mean to scare everybody away from here with my other thread... I just wanted a place for REASONABLE people to ask questions and not get told they were fat, ugly, or stupid (that would be konz, Dan, and all the rest of you dunderheaded miscreants).
> 
> Jim (Svelte, handsome, and pure genious) :moon:moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of one of my favorite movies.........Fat, Drunk, and Stupid is no way to go through life!
> 
> We'll see who's laughing when I start launching mullet heads at you with one of those big sling shots! INCOMING!!!
Click to expand...

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/QS0m9A3iQCI&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">

Jim</EMBED>


----------



## JoeZ

> *bonita dan (1/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylan (1/6/2009)*3 Things:
> 
> 1. Googan Dan....:moon
> 
> 2. Yall better hide your alcohol
> 
> 3. Is there a trashing talking award?? I WILL call Johnny Redman and make easy work out of that..
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead Wee-Man,call John-John. I know ya really look up to him,whats he a 1/2" taller than you before ya comb that Rats Nest of a hairdoo your sportin. Brings up another question thats been really knawing at my ankles. Why is it that the bulk of the pier rats that try and talk sh*t are only like 4'-8" tall? How do yall see over the railing anyways? oke Now I know why yall keep Sam around,he's like a sasquatch among pier fishermen and yall just use'em like a tower from a real boat. Something that looks kind of like this perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea,F*ckin with Sasquatch,BRILLIANT! Don't fear Slim Jim,we still got over a month to go. Savin the best for last! :shedevil
Click to expand...

Holy crap Bobo, that is brilliant.

When is this cluster f*ck again? I might have to swim out and watch.


----------



## Dylan

Oh my god...:sick


----------



## mpmorr

> *JoeZ (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bonita dan (1/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylan (1/6/2009)*3 Things:
> 
> 1. Googan Dan....:moon
> 
> 2. Yall better hide your alcohol
> 
> 3. Is there a trashing talking award?? I WILL call Johnny Redman and make easy work out of that..
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead Wee-Man,call John-John. I know ya really look up to him,whats he a 1/2" taller than you before ya comb that Rats Nest of a hairdoo your sportin. Brings up another question thats been really knawing at my ankles. Why is it that the bulk of the pier rats that try and talk sh*t are only like 4'-8" tall? How do yall see over the railing anyways? oke Now I know why yall keep Sam around,he's like a sasquatch among pier fishermen and yall just use'em like a tower from a real boat. Something that looks kind of like this perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea,F*ckin with Sasquatch,BRILLIANT! Don't fear Slim Jim,we still got over a month to go. Savin the best for last! :shedevil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap Bobo, that is brilliant.
> 
> When is this cluster f*ck again? I might have to swim out and watch.
Click to expand...



Joe, just team up with Dan, you will be swimming for sure (or at least paddling). God you guys are freaking hilarious.


----------



## nextstep

with all the sheite i am hearing on this thread think i will need hip waders to fish this tournament.:moon

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

alrighty then team neptune assassins is in! don't have much time to banter with dan, have to tighen the vines on the raft. and cut down a new piece of bamboo to fish with. but looking forward to a great time. fish on!

scot


----------



## Travis Gill

I think its funny that a bunch of no fish catching SOBS are talking trash on here. I've been on the water more in the past week than yall have all year.


----------



## Dylan

> *Freespool (1/7/2009)*I think its funny that a bunch of no fish catching SOBS are talking trash on here. I've been on the water more in the past week than yall have all year.


Hey Travis lick my :moon..being on the pier doesnt count as being ON the water...:doh


----------



## Travis Gill

Hey I haven't been on the pier much lately.And I can't beleive I'm saying this but you and sam are probobally the only competition ( even though its not much) haha


----------



## lingfisher1

> *Freespool (1/7/2009)*I think its funny that a bunch of no fish catching SOBS are talking trash on here. I've been on the water more in the past week than yall have all year.


Quit sleeping on Hogue's boat.He isn't going to go without you.


----------



## Dylan

> Quit sleeping on Hogue's boat.He isn't going to go without you.




Ah man..that was funny..Travis it will be fun..Better check the boat for a tracking device..oke..Also who am I kidding if the seas are more that 1ft Samantha and I are SCREWED..ha


----------



## cobe killer

i'm not fishing this with ya'll,but reelhappy told me about it and this has got to be the funniest stuff that i have ever read on this entire forum. i've been laughing myself to tears. so don't stop now, keep it going. i'll be back!!:clap


----------



## JHOGUE

> *Dylan (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Quit sleeping on Hogue's boat.He isn't going to go without you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah man..that was funny..Travis it will be fun..Better check the boat for a tracking device..oke..Also who am I kidding if the seas are more that 1ft Samantha and I are SCREWED..ha
Click to expand...



Dylan first off you can't catch your dick floppin in the wind, let alone a redfish. you and sam take that slow ass!, bout ta sink, alumishit to a dam pond, and let the real fishermen play!!!:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## BIGKENNY

SO WHICH ONE OF YOU CLOWNS ::letsdrink NEEDS A EXTRA FISHERMAN


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *JHOGUE (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylan (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Quit sleeping on Hogue's boat.He isn't going to go without you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah man..that was funny..Travis it will be fun..Better check the boat for a tracking device..oke..Also who am I kidding if the seas are more that 1ft Samantha and I are SCREWED..ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan first off you can't catch your dick floppin in the wind, let alone a redfish. you and sam take that slow ass!, bout ta sink, alumishit to a dam pond, and let the real fishermen play!!!:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon
Click to expand...

all my good shit talking will be done in person...and screw team buckwild only time yall get "buck wild" is between yalls king sized bed sheets yall sleep to gether in.


----------



## cobe killer

now, now gentlemen and ladies all this name calling and bashing on each other has got to stop. do you know that you could be hurting someone's feelings or damaging their confidence in their abilities to catch fish. come on now and lets play nice:angel........YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!

SORRY BOUT THAT I JUST WOKE UP AND I GUESS I WAS STILL IN A DREAM STATE AND HAD A MOMENT OF NICE. O.K. IT,S GONE NOW....GO FOR THE THROAT. I'LL BE BACK TONITE TO READ SOME MORE.


----------



## CCC

I will try and make this too, but my boat is down for repairs, I might be able to talk my brother in law into letting me ride with him. But you don't have to worry about me, I mean I CCC !!!!!!!!! 

As I slide to the finish line with the biggest red of the day !


----------



## Brad King

Pretty funny thread guys.....If any real fisherman join this little thing IMIGHT put the boat in the water.


----------



## reelhappy

> As I slide to the finish line with the biggest red of the day !


size dose not matter it's how many sharpie spots you can draw on him! need to find where to buy the wet write ones?


----------



## BananaTom

*Went out yesterday to learn where the Reds are. Matt & Duayne gave me some numbers (Thanks Ocean Man) they knew. I had three fisher peopleonboard and myself and we caught 30 bull reds in 2 hours. *

_*<U>Thanks for the tip on thebait, I have never even thought of using those before, but boy the reds sure loved them.</U>*_

*Yes it was little rough, but with 20,000 pounds of weight and the nose into the wind, we just moved a little. One thing about this red fish stuff. It takes so long to reel those bad boys in and then to let them go again. Can not eat them, what is the point of looking for them. Oh Yea - to win this upcoming event. *

*So the practise trip has provided a great learning experience. So with fisher people30 on board, and 60 poles, (1 back up pole per person) in2 hours we should have about 100 Reds caught. *

*Help me out here, in last years tournementhow many did fish it take to win ??*

*Thanks for helping out a fellow PFF'er -that is absolutly going to take the First Place Cash Money Home. *

*This will be a great day.*


----------



## reelhappy

it's not if you win or lose, it's how much beer you comsume. and fun you have with friends! the redsfish are just the tool to bring us all together to have fun! and no douth you will win with 30 people on board. good luck tom. see ya out there.

scot


----------



## jim t

> *BananaTom (1/8/2009)**Went out yesterday to learn where the Reds are. Matt & Duayne gave me some numbers (Thanks Ocean Man) they knew. I had three fisher peopleonboard and myself and we caught 30 bull reds in 2 hours. *
> 
> _*<U>Thanks for the tip on thebait, I have never even thought of using those before, but boy the reds sure loved them.</U>*_
> 
> *Yes it was little rough, but with 20,000 pounds of weight and the nose into the wind, we just moved a little. One thing about this red fish stuff. It takes so long to reel those bad boys in and then to let them go again. Can not eat them, what is the point of looking for them. Oh Yea - to win this upcoming event. *
> 
> *So the practise trip has provided a great learning experience. So with fisher people30 on board, and 60 poles, (1 back up pole per person) in2 hours we should have about 100 Reds caught. *
> 
> *Help me out here, in last years tournementhow many did fish it take to win ??*
> 
> *Thanks for helping out a fellow PFF'er -that is absolutly going to take the First Place Cash Money Home. *
> 
> *This will be a great day.*














Jim


----------



## bamasam

I have some great news for you guys..... I am not going to be able to make it this year so maybe some of you non casting, limp wristed , bait droppers may actually have a chance of winning. As much as I would love to come down and show a few of you rookies how to catch some reds it is too close to my sons birthday and I have allready promised him a trip to Hopedale with Captain Gene. I will be sure to take some pics so that you non catching crab munchers can see what a red looks like. Dan did towboatus promise to drag you along the beach on the way back so that you can troll as you tow? 

And Mark oh Mark you dream so good but so did your Miss State football team. And Jim as to your first win I still say that a USDA stamp is not considered a spot and we all know it was Jon the next year. 

Konz even with the great Karon backing the Chunky Love Boat I just dont see it happening. As for the little aluminum boat crew this time dont buy one from tourist off the pier how about it. 

I hope all you guys have fun and wish I could join but this year I am going to put my faith in Brad and Dawna to take the title!


----------



## Jamielu

Nexstep, I'm with you!!! But I'm afraid at the rate it's goin' on here, hip waders ain't gonna cut it - you're gonna need a full containment suit for this one!!:moon

Unfortunately I won't be able to fish - I'll be downtown parading (and drinking - or should that be the other way around?) with UltraLite, On the Rocks, FishingFreak, and the rest of the pirates. I'm not gonna say who my money's on, but if she's not downtown parading with us.........whoops!!!! Maybe next year ya'll will schedule it so that it doesn't fall during mardi gras (sorry, I enjoy partying with the pirates to much to give that up!), and I can bring my much improved "******* redfishing" skills over and try to run with you big dogs!! :bowdown:shedevil

Yall have fun - and if anyone's still standing (or can get up the next morning!), come out to P'cola Beach Saturday night or Sundayfor the parade and party with us!!:letsdrink


----------



## BananaTom

Jim[/quote]



*Now what makes you think so ??*


----------



## CCC

size dose not matter it's how many sharpie spots you can draw on him! need to find where to buy the wet write ones?[/quote]

LOL, I been telling my wife that for years and she doesn't buy it.


----------



## bonita dan

Neptunes Ass is in? What kind of craziness do you got planned for this outing Scot? Whatever,you Bostonites or ever what you are ain't no good at anything but lobstering. No threat there! That goes for CCC too,too,too! Your name says it all buddy so just go over to the island and wait,but give Jim your $20 bucks first. I never object to free money. The Irish Burial ain't gonna show this year? What a shame! Sam can you at least mail Jim your $20! Cash only please,nothin kinky. We won't even know you didn't fish,kind of like last years Regatta. Jamie,no comment. You weren't a factor in this thing since it wasn't a king event with lots of high HP boats driving 90mph goin nowhere real fast! Come on Brad,jump start Team Over the Hill,Real Goober or Gloryhole. What do you guys call yourselves again? Anyhoo,someone has to get me another beer while I am interviewed after the big victory. You could be That Guy buddy. Last but not least,Banana Boat Tom. Jim,its true about there 30 catches yesterday. Toms brother verified it last night at the meeting. But personally I don't think either of those ********* even knows what a Redfish even looks like. Heck they probably hooked 30 white trout! An honest mistake considering the beer glasses they were lookin thru. If by some miracle 1 of those thirty knuckleheads on board the refugee escape vessel did land the correct species(doubtful) they would still be detained by the authorities well past the 3pm deadline. Can you say,El DroppO De DimeO! :shedevil


----------



## jim t

> *BananaTom (1/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim




*Now what makes you think so ??*[/quote]



Well you ARE a fisherman aren't you?...

Jim


----------



## konz

> Well you ARE a fisherman aren't you?...
> 
> Jim


I don't know if I'd go that far......


----------



## nextstep

dan im not so sure you can catch any redfish, but you are definitely without a doubt, unequivocally the king of trash, the duke of smack and the spewer of sheite!:bowdown 

:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

well elbow room (dan) we certainly don't have to worry about you. your boat hasn't been farther than peg leg pete's without beening towed in a long time. the only red fish you see are the ones in your mind after too many land sharks. we can't compete with the banana bardge but i have a plan. some aj's some red paint a black sharpie. a little photo shop. and wala a 50 pound redfish. that's right it's not size. okplan "b" lot's of white trout some red paint, a black sharpie. man i don't know this inshore sh*t maybe i just drink beer with you on the beach and heckle everybody. save on gas and buy more beer. it's the fishing that gets in the way of the drinking, thats the problem! and no dan you can't count your empty land shark bottles as caught redfish! 

scot


----------



## jim t

Mr. Bonita Dan,

One simple question for you... it's a one word answer. I'll even make it multiple choice.

While competeing in past Redfish Regattas, how many Redfish have you caught?

A. None

B. Zero

C. Nada

D. Zilch

E. Squat

F. Nothing

G. Nil

H. Null

I. Naught

J. Ought

L. Zip

M. Zippo

N. Aught

The correct answer is ...

O. All of the above

:moon:moon:moon:moon:grouphug::grouphug:shedevil:shedevil:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

Oh sure,start slingin those Big words around Jim,Mr.I'm Smart! Well I'm smart enough to know high schoole was the best 6yr's of my life! When was that again? Damn! And yea,I caught plenty of redfish. Remember during last years regatta when............well that wasn't a redfish it was a shoe,and the time when.........nah that wasn't it either. Then there was the time............damn that was someone elses story. :doh I caught plenty of redfish and when I sober up next year I'll remember plenty of them,Oh yea you just wait my friend,oh yea you'll be sorry. What where we talkin about again? Nevermind,you suck! :moon


----------



## Msstdog

Geez where do I start. Well here goes first off all you peir rodnets try growing some hair on those peaches before you come play with the men. As forthe alabama concrete man I didn't know Yella was your favorite color. And it truly is a good thing there will be cars for you drunk pirates to chase that weekend, there will be plenty of other obsticles to dodge that weekend. Jim t how many redfish has the GO away caught the last two years..............................:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon

And before I forget you Dan sweet dreams:::::::::::::::::


----------



## bonita dan

That's a low blow right there Shad! Callin Sam yella! :letsdrink As I recall during that tow operation,gas was like $4 bucks a gallon. Just doin my part to preserve our resources,just don't tell Miles I said that. :angel


----------



## Msstdog

I thought we weren't worrying about peoples feelings, are you going soft or just dont want to alienate the rest of the Losers in this battle.................I mean regetta. I guess the truth is a hard pill to swallow for most, but not for the team in the dawg house. I guess we are just better than everybody esle.......................................................................................................:looser


----------



## Wharf Rat

Children, children, children...must us mature adults come in here to keep you all in line? I'll be honest, it was the cold beer that caught my attention. I do know where to go to slay some rat reds though.


----------



## jim t

> *bonita dan (1/8/2009)*That's a low blow right there Shad! Callin Sam yella! :letsdrink As I recall during that tow operation,gas was like $4 bucks a gallon. Just doin my part to preserve our resources,just don't tell Miles I said that. :angel


I heard a transcript from that tow... 

Elbow Room: "Sea Tow, Sea Tow... It's Dan, can ya come out and get me again?..."

Sea Tow: "Hey Dan,long time, no hear,... hee, hee,...just kidding! Sure, same spot? middle of the pass?"

Elbow Room: "Yep, can ya' hurry though the tide is ripping out, it's getting dark, and I'm scared!!!"

Sea Tow: "Dan, can you drop the hook?"

Elbow Room: "Well I could, but what good would that do? I ain't fishin' ???"

Jim


----------



## Msstdog

> *jim t (1/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bonita dan (1/8/2009)*That's a low blow right there Shad! Callin Sam yella! :letsdrink As I recall during that tow operation,gas was like $4 bucks a gallon. Just doin my part to preserve our resources,just don't tell Miles I said that. :angel
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a transcript from that tow...
> 
> Elbow Room: "Sea Tow, Sea Tow... It's Dan, can ya come out and get me again?..."
> 
> Sea Tow: "Hey Dan, no time no hear,... hee, hee,...just kidding! Sure, same spot? middle of the pass?"
> 
> Elbow Room: "Yep, can ya' hurry though the tide is ripping out, it's getting dark, and I'm scared!!!"
> 
> Sea Tow: "Dan, can you drop the hook?"
> 
> Elbow Room: "Well I could, but what good would that do? I ain't fishin' ???"
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

:toast


----------



## parrothead

HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats funny there. How long did it take you to find that one Shad ?? Oh yeah, never mind, its on there brochure !!!!!!!!!!!! :moon :moon:moon I just want to stay in the boat this year. I DONT feel like swimming again.










Scott


----------



## parrothead

As for all youthat are going to be in the Parade ?? We already got your picture !!!!!!! Be real men and fish like men should. But if you want to go around wearing your "SUNDAY" best.Then be my guest.


----------



## BananaTom

> *parrothead (1/9/2009)*As for all youthat are going to be in the Parade ?? We already got your picture !!!!!!! Be real men and fish like men should. But if you want to go around wearing your "SUNDAY" best.Then be my guess.




*This does not look Mardi Gras!*

*It looks like someone going to Emerald City, or The My-O-My Club !!!*


----------



## CCC

Well at $20.00 per boat and with Banana Tom bringing 30 people that equals .66 cents each, which is still kind of high in todays economy, I am wondering if I can rent an aircraft carrier, I think they can hold 5,000 and if we split that $20.00 then that would only be 0.004 cents each which leaves much more $$$$$$ for bait and beer.


----------



## BananaTom

> *reelhappy (1/8/2009)*it's not if you win or lose, it's how much beer you comsume. and fun you have with friends! the redsfish are just the tool to bring us all together to have fun! and no douth you will win with 30 people on board. good luck tom. see ya out there.
> 
> scot


*Well - I do realize these facts - and for those who do know me - well then- you knowI do like to have lots of fun - especially with a boat load onboard. So I am liking this Redfish tool to a party ! *

*Soon I will reveal a secret bait that I used the other day, maybe - this will level the playing field some !!*

*You are not going to believe this bait idea - but it really really works !!!!*


----------



## reelhappy

hey tom if you still have room on your banana bardge team neptune assassins would like to come aboard and fish (drink and have fun ) . hey i could be the photoman.or something like that. sounds like it's the place to be this time. and how about another 50/50 raffle for the RFRA. it's a good thing to help out! you did a great job at the shark turny. talk to ya later. fish on!

scot


----------



## bamasam

Yella =well as I remember from the last few years I was one of the very few brave enough to camp out on Mcree that night after the tournament. But in your defense you did have to get Scott back in to get some dry clothes after he dove in after a red since he knew that you cant catch shit. The only reason Dan won the trash talk 2 years ago was because while I was in route and launching my boat and fishing he was sitting on his arse at home still banging on the computer because his boat wouldnt run. 

Jamie wont need to be out there because as I remember from the parade last year she had allready drunk more "water" than the fish :letsdrink (and no I dont want no lemonade girl):nonono

The only reason I didnt catch them last year was the damn ducks kept diving down and eating my shrimp and Matt drew us in to the beach with the scent of his coconut encrusted snapper and smoked Aj. I still think he was being paid by Konz to draw everyone off the water, not that it mattered:banghead

I really hate that i am going to miss it this year and I really was looking forward to going back to that one spot that I caught 8 slot reds in 15 minutes last time I was down. If anyone needs any help finding a good spot then all you have to do is................................

kiss my :moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Brad King

Now that's funny right there Sam....


----------



## Sam Roberts

:hoppingmad


> *bamasam (1/9/2009)*Yella =well as I remember from the last few years I was one of the very few brave enough to camp out on Mcree that night after the tournament. But in your defense you did have to get Scott back in to get some dry clothes after he dove in after a red since he knew that you cant catch shit. The only reason Dan won the trash talk 2 years ago was because while I was in route and launching my boat and fishing he was sitting on his arse at home still banging on the computer because his boat wouldnt run.
> 
> Jamie wont need to be out there because as I remember from the parade last year she had allready drunk more "water" than the fish :letsdrink (and no I dont want no lemonade girl):nonono
> 
> The only reason I didnt catch them last year was the damn ducks kept diving down and eating my shrimp and Matt drew us in to the beach with the scent of his coconut encrusted snapper and smoked Aj. I still think he was being paid by Konz to draw everyone off the water, not that it mattered:banghead
> 
> I really hate that i am going to miss it this year and I really was looking forward to going back to that one spot that I caught 8 slot reds in 15 minutes last time I was down. If anyone needs any help finding a good spot then all you have to do is................................
> 
> kiss my :moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


hey sam how is your WIFE i hope i get to see her again this year...:shedevil


----------



## need2fish

> *reelhappy (1/9/2009)*hey tom if you still have room on your banana bardge team neptune assassins would like to come aboard and fish (drink and have fun ) . hey i could be the photoman.or something like that. sounds like it's the place to be this time. and how about another 50/50 raffle for the RFRA. it's a good thing to help out! you did a great job at the shark turny. talk to ya later. fish on!
> 
> 
> 
> scot




That's just crazy talk right there Scot - you know we'll be too busy snatching record breaking reds off of the raft. Has the tar cooled and lashings set up yet? I found a sheet out back so I think we can replace the sail on the main mast (assuming I've got enough duct tape left over). I'm looking forward to trying out the new zebco I finally got mounted on the ole cane pole. I'm not gonna get spooled again on that thing like in the Shark tournament. I'm bringing an extra case of Schiltz so you can feel the gusto and row a little harder to get us on plane while we be trolling for them reds. You can leave the downrigger at home - I got a planer the size of Dan's asshat rigged up for the cane pole on 130# powerpro. Konz told me that was the best way to attract multi spotted reds.


----------



## konz

> *need2fish (1/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (1/9/2009)*hey tom if you still have room on your banana bardge team neptune assassins would like to come aboard and fish (drink and have fun ) . hey i could be the photoman.or something like that. sounds like it's the place to be this time. and how about another 50/50 raffle for the RFRA. it's a good thing to help out! you did a great job at the shark turny. talk to ya later. fish on!
> 
> scot
> 
> 
> 
> That's just crazy talk right there Scot - you know we'll be too busy snatching record breaking reds off of the raft. Has the tar cooled and lashings set up yet? I found a sheet out back so I think we can replace the sail on the main mast (assuming I've got enough duct tape left over). I'm looking forward to trying out the new zebco I finally got mounted on the ole cane pole. I'm not gonna get spooled again on that thing like in the Shark tournament. I'm bringing an extra case of Schiltz so you can feel the gusto and row a little harder to get us on plane while we be trolling for them reds. You can leave the downrigger at home - I got a planer the size of Dan's asshat rigged up for the cane pole on 130# powerpro. Konz told me that was the best way to attract multi spotted reds.
Click to expand...

No no no......it was 130# dacron.............sheesh.....damn amateurs.


----------



## BIGKENNY

HAS ANY1 REALIZED THEY THE THE FISH GOD TO GO WITH THEM 

IF YOU DO I WILL PAY FUEL,BAIT,ENTRY FEE FOR A SPOT ON THIER BOAT


----------



## bamasam

Oh "the great Sam Roberts" got out of school early today. Sorry man but the wife likes for her man to at least have reached puberty first and not have skid marks on his underoos. 

As for Banana brains it is going to take a lot more than a secret bait to catch redfish from the downstairs bedroom as you watch TV and sip on Margaritas from a straw. 

I sorta agree with Brad and will wait to see if any real fishermen decide to get in on this thing.


----------



## Brad King

No chance of that happening Sam if you and Dawna aren't fishing!!!!

By the way tell Precious we said hello


----------



## reelhappy

> *need2fish (1/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (1/9/2009)*hey tom if you still have room on your banana bardge team neptune assassins would like to come aboard and fish (drink and have fun ) . hey i could be the photoman.or something like that. sounds like it's the place to be this time. and how about another 50/50 raffle for the RFRA. it's a good thing to help out! you did a great job at the shark turny. talk to ya later. fish on!
> 
> scot
> 
> 
> 
> That's just crazy talk right there Scot - you know we'll be too busy snatching record breaking reds off of the raft. Has the tar cooled and lashings set up yet? I found a sheet out back so I think we can replace the sail on the main mast (assuming I've got enough duct tape left over). I'm looking forward to trying out the new zebco I finally got mounted on the ole cane pole. I'm not gonna get spooled again on that thing like in the Shark tournament. I'm bringing an extra case of Schiltz so you can feel the gusto and row a little harder to get us on plane while we be trolling for them reds. You can leave the downrigger at home - I got a planer the size of Dan's asshat rigged up for the cane pole on 130# powerpro. Konz told me that was the best way to attract multi spotted reds.
Click to expand...

alrighty schitz malt the ale of gods! man we will have plenty of power for the new sail! we are all set to go, just need to replace a few logs on the raft ( termites got to them) and tighten a couple of the vines and some new candles for the front and a new rock ( anchor ) and a bigger rock (emergency stop) a new berlap bag ( fishbox) some milk crates to sit on (last years went into the fire) maybe try some of those new plastic ones! won't be able to burn those. the purpleish smoke gives the biscets a funny taste. other than that a fresh coat of tar and a aa battery for the am radio and we are goodto go. got my new piece of bamboo drying in the smoke house ( might smell like deer jerky but if we get hungry we can have a snack) o and my wife got me a new camo hat for xmas one of those hight tec. it's blue on one side for sunnydays and white on the other for cloudydays. man they won't see me this year. cool , o and the best part man i was out in the garage looking for my fish bone hooks and tripped over a box (dam almost spilled my beer) well i kick it outa the way and it busted open and low and behold it was full of mre's left over from ivan. man we are going to eat like kings. it don't get any better than that! thats what they call living the high life right their! got to go fish on!

scot


----------



## Stressless

Team Watwuzdat is in. Going to smack you all down from a Kayak! (No DWI in a yak!!!) The cool part is I'll be fishing the shade of Dan's broke back sloop in pass with magic bait while he's contorted over the rail servicing his "crew" - again.



Plenty of time to thaw... re catch the winning fish and go yell for boobies.. :takephoto

http://www.pensacolamardigras.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=Events.viewItem&item_id=41&cat_id=1



Jim 1 x Large for sure. Karon thanks for that shirt sweetheart, large as well. 



:heart

Stressless


----------



## bonita dan

Real funny Jim! :moon Hurry now,don't want to miss your next flight. There are dozens of folks dependant on your peanut pushing skills. I see Colonel Klink is gonna be in this thing with his yak:sick! Bob is that yak:sick field tested? The bay is a lot bigger than your bathtub ya know. May want to rethink the yak:sick thing and get the Pineapple to fire up the Sweet Okra! 

Hall,why don't you get up with Tony and bring the DooDooToo out and film the event? It would be great to have my victory on video. As far as the real fisherman thing goes,I think I'm the only one out of these bunch of jokers that actually knows how to fish! Basically only because I'm a computer moron and don't know how to photoshop pics of fish and towboats! :moon


----------



## Clay-Doh

Ok...I would reply to all the stupidity I have now read onthis threadfrom a bunch of non-fishin morons, but after reading 5 pages of this monkey raving, I have used up more of my very vauable time than it has been worth.

I could of gave a room full of preschoolers a couple hits of acid each and probably heard more intelligent mumblings then from you bunch of derilict inbread meatheads. And if you took offence to the inbread part, then maybe you should think twice about procreating, because you probably are a victim of it and already have half retarded genes coursing thru your blod stream right now.

Team Chunky Love, is bigger (yeah yeah...) stronger, more intelligent, more advanced and more determined then we ever were. 

Real Gangstas don't die, we just multiply.

Don't hate the players, hate the game. We will be kicking all of your asses. And to those of you who arent fishing this and still trash talking???? WTF?

sam! You are doing the right thing, I would not want to pull that compilation of junkyard assembeled parts that you managed to get a vessel registration for and painted green with spray cans and called a boat down the road either after your previous fortune. (Seems like you little Irish leprechans arent that lucky after all...heres a pot-o-gold for ya :moon

Brad....good excuse not entering cuz there aint any "real fishermen". Well keep that story if you want, and I wont spill it that you arent even in Pensacola right now cuz your driving all over the country visiting the last known concert areas were the Grateful Dead performed looking for that beatiful, yet misguided lady of yours to see if you can find her in a restroom or somewhere.Last heard she was with Ozzy's 2 f**ked up little kids huffin turpentine...I dont know. Im here for ya though brother. Dawna is such a sweet girl.

Team I lostmydingy / Igothoslapped, whatever...Are you guys really gonna take that boat out there? Hope you have a radio to report us for runnin wakes around you. Although it wont take but 5 knotts, and I am sure youll take on water.....

Dan...suck a nut bitch. And for clarity I am not being vulgar. I am refering to boiled penuts, walnuts, or any other kinda nut you may enjoy in your mouth. I am highly surprised you rember even being in any of the last regattas. In fact, I am highly surprised you rember any of the last years of your life. You have a very unusual strain of brain cells to take that much punishment and still recolect if you shit your pants when you came too or not. Good for you. I would love to take a gander at the liver and see how thats makin out.

Mistyeyed dog and parrotass.... The fact that you take the time to take our colors, and discrace them using your little paint program (if only you put that much effort into catching a fish) shows exactly what all of Team Chunky Love already suspected.....

We're feared nation wide.

Too the rest of you I didnt specifically adress...including JImT-bone???It was because I didnt really think any of you wetre even half-assed important enough to mention. I care as much about you as I care about a spec of dirt on my work boots. So :moon

Team Chunky Love is gonna crush you guys.

Take a look at the flag flyin below. You better recognize...bitches.


----------



## Dylan

Due to recent controversey Gay-Doh has lost his right to fish in this years Redfish Regatta..I think its pretty self explanitory


----------



## Dylan

And Googan Dan..What are you from Hong Kong?? Puff Puff Pass geez..Smokin indo sippinon gin and juice..layyyyyyed backk


----------



## dailysaw

this is the funniest shit i have read in awhile. my stomach hurts after that one clay. thanks for the laugh.


----------



## seacapt

> *Clay-Doh (1/12/2009)*Ok...I would reply to all the stupidity I have now read onthis threadfrom a bunch of non-fishin morons, but after reading 5 pages of this monkey raving, I have used up more of my very vauable time than it has been worth.
> 
> I could of gave a room full of preschoolers a couple hits of acid each and probably heard more intelligent mumblings then from you bunch of derilict inbread meatheads. And if you took offence to the inbread part, then maybe you should think twice about procreating, because you probably are a victim of it and already have half retarded genes coursing thru your blod stream right now.
> 
> Team Chunky Love, is bigger (yeah yeah...) stronger, more intelligent, more advanced and more determined then we ever were.
> 
> Real Gangstas don't die, we just multiply.
> 
> Don't hate the players, hate the game. We will be kicking all of your asses. And to those of you who arent fishing this and still trash talking???? WTF?
> 
> sam! You are doing the right thing, I would not want to pull that compilation of junkyard assembeled parts that you managed to get a vessel registration for and painted green with spray cans and called a boat down the road either after your previous fortune. (Seems like you little Irish leprechans arent that lucky after all...heres a pot-o-gold for ya :moon
> 
> Brad....good excuse not entering cuz there aint any "real fishermen". Well keep that story if you want, and I wont spill it that you arent even in Pensacola right now cuz your driving all over the country visiting the last known concert areas were the Grateful Dead performed looking for that beatiful, yet misguided lady of yours to see if you can find her in a restroom or somewhere.Last heard she was with Ozzy's 2 f**ked up little kids huffin turpentine...I dont know. Im here for ya though brother. Dawna is such a sweet girl.
> 
> Team I lostmydingy / Igothoslapped, whatever...Are you guys really gonna take that boat out there? Hope you have a radio to report us for runnin wakes around you. Although it wont take but 5 knotts, and I am sure youll take on water.....
> 
> Dan...suck a nut bitch. And for clarity I am not being vulgar. I am refering to boiled penuts, walnuts, or any other kinda nut you may enjoy in your mouth. I am highly surprised you rember even being in any of the last regattas. In fact, I am highly surprised you rember any of the last years of your life. You have a very unusual strain of brain cells to take that much punishment and still recolect if you shit your pants when you came too or not. Good for you. I would love to take a gander at the liver and see how thats makin out.
> 
> Mistyeyed dog and parrotass.... The fact that you take the time to take our colors, and discrace them using your little paint program (if only you put that much effort into catching a fish) shows exactly what all of Team Chunky Love already suspected.....
> 
> We're feared nation wide.
> 
> Too the rest of you I didnt specifically adress...including JImT-bone???It was because I didnt really think any of you wetre even half-assed important enough to mention. I care as much about you as I care about a spec of dirt on my work boots. So :moon
> 
> Team Chunky Love is gonna crush you guys.
> 
> Take a look at the flag flyin below. You better recognize...bitches.




:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping

Did anyone really read that? Didn't think so...

Did I show you this yet???


----------



## bonita dan

Suck my white ass Clay! On second thought,I don't want you anywhere near me YOU FRUITCAKE! Team Skunky Loveless win? You bunch of meatheads and Karon couldn't agree on what direction to go let alone actually find the targeted species for this event! Yall might as well follow those teenagers in that melted down beer can of a boat. At least yall can be lost together. Victory will be mine this year and make sure theres good batteries in the camera so yall can frame a personal picture of the winning boat. I might even grace yall with a signature for a fee!


----------



## seacapt

Team Chunky whatevers future...

"<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>friend is broke down and she cant get vehicle started and im a long wayss away.... "

Make sure your tow service is up to date.


----------



## bluffman2

> *seacapt (1/12/2009)*Team Chunky whatevers future...
> 
> "<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>friend is broke down and she cant get vehicle started and im a long wayss away.... "
> 
> Make sure your tow service is up to date.


thank you and yes tow service is up to date...and thanks to everyone that helped....


----------



## nextstep

obviously bluffman is delusional from his man boob licking by gay-doh.


----------



## Coryphaena

> *seacapt (1/12/2009)*Team Chunky whatevers future...
> 
> "<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>friend is broke down and she cant get vehicle started and im a long wayss away.... "
> 
> Make sure your tow service is up to date.


Ummm... this was a little below the belt. That was me stuck off Avalon, thanks, and yes tow service is up to date. I may be poor, but I am FAR from being adummy. Anyone else try keeping that plus everything else afloat on a grad student "salary", my hat's off to ya.:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead Walk a mile or two in my shoes sometime, I dare you.:doh


----------



## jim t

> *bonita dan (1/12/2009)*Suck my white ass Clay! On second thought,I don't want you anywhere near me YOU FRUITCAKE! Team Skunky Loveless win? You bunch of meatheads and Karon couldn't agree on what direction to go let alone actually find the targeted species for this event! Yall might as well follow those teenagers in that melted down beer can of a boat. At least yall can be lost together. Victory will be mine this year and make sure theres good batteries in the camera so yall can frame a personal picture of the winning boat. I might even grace yall with a signature for a fee!


Who'da thunk... a picture of the "Elbone Room"... ON A TRAILER!!!!:doh:looser:looser:reallycrying:reallycryingokeoke:moon:moon

Jim


----------



## jim t

PS,... for all those asking about shirt sizes... I've talked to Big Rhino and they have up to XXXXXL (that's 5XL).

I'll have a summary up shortly, but to avoid confusion, if you want anything above XL please ask for it like above.

ie... please reserve one XXXXL (4XL), two XL, and 3 L

It's too easy to confuse 2 XL shirts witha 2XL shirt if that makes sense...

Shirts will be $14.00 or so, with an extra $1.50 for any Xlarger than a XXL...

Jim


----------



## bluffman2

Hey Dan and Seacapt.....

whats the matter??? scared ya gonna get beat by a woman!!oke :moon



BTW i would like to sponser a division this year....

will provide shirts for "those beaten by "chunky love" and "those beaten by a woman" :moon

:usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa! Seacracker...you remind me of one of those old broke down boxers talkin bout "back in the day...when I would step in the ring..blah blah blah...." That was last year! Ding Ding...too much head tramu? MAybe you should do like other broke down has been boxers/redfishers ect...and market a cute little electric table top grill to make hamburgers at 3 am on infomercials. Cute little iron on from 2008....wooptty flippin doo flippin da. That was in the past....in the past I could sport wood for 4 hours straight...but this is 2009, and things change....you might wanna wash that shirt and frame it and hold on to it to tell your grandkids about your 15 minutes of fame "back in the day". Then you can make em a grease free burger on your foreman grill too.

Dan...any more trash talk outta your lip...and you will be boarded...and I aint talkin bout your boat. Since I am under ****-suspicion anyways...I will take one for the team and show you some Chunky Love.

And we are still gonna dominate.

And to anybody who is wondering...no I aint mad. Just confident. And drinking.


----------



## bonita dan

Team Sh*tfaced is ready to repel boarders. Whipped up a fresh batch of a highly potent ****-cide and we ain't afraid to use it! If that don't faze ya,well I'll give you such a pinch. Probably won't come to that since were gonna line the beach with pictures of men in thongs so you'll be to busy trying to reel in your tongue instead of a redfish!


----------



## bonita dan

Oh and ButtmanII. Did Clays nipple suckin turn you to the dark-side as well? :moon


----------



## bluffman2

> *bonita dan (1/12/2009)*Oh and ButtmanII. Did Clays nipple suckin turn you to the dark-side as well? :moon


NAH I WOULD BE "NOT SO CHUNKY LOVE"


----------



## Sam Roberts

hey Clay-Doh remember you can't shoot or pole spear redfish. just a reminder!


----------



## Clay-Doh

I know...but I got this old antique crank up telephone.....and Im gonna stick the 2 wires in hte water...I heard it works great. On that note...I', of to an early bedtime tonite!


----------



## parrothead

Hey Bonita Dan, when you gonna get an updated picture of your boat ?? Man we been seeing the same picture now for how long ?? Someting withoutSeatow maybe ???

Scott


----------



## Msstdog

Well well look who finally decided to chime our very own drunk yankee roofer and his MARY band. Mr Glad to lick your nipple himself. Aint you one to tell somebody they can't remember something due to their large consumption of intoxicating fluids. Now that you all have the buttman how bout give us Karon back. Hate to see all those years of putting up with professors and students go to waste and be corrupted. Karon we can sense the good in you its not to late.

Dan Dan Dan what can I saythat boat still aint moved. Maybe if you pull that bottleout of your pie hole andstep away from the majic silver box to work on the elbow grease it might run. Then again you could alwayslet GayGSTER lick your nipple at least his boat runs............................sometimes.:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Msstdog (1/13/2009)* Then again you could always that GayGSTER lick your nipple at least his boat runs............................sometimes.


But gettingthe boatup the ramp with a truck out of gas is a different story. Clay seems to have a problem with putting gas in his truck among other things.


----------



## bluffman2

> *Msstdog (1/13/2009)* Now that you all have the buttman how bout give us Karon back. Karon we can sense the good in you its not to late.


yall really are scared of getting your azzes beat by a woman:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh

I would make comments...but I think you fools can understand my rambling much better when I am drinking. I guess I have to dumb myself down for ya'll. How ya like that. I used a word that you understand...."ya'll"

So I will get back on here later this evening. Ya'll


----------



## bonita dan

> *bluffman2 (1/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Msstdog (1/13/2009)* Now that you all have the buttman how bout give us Karon back. Karon we can sense the good in you its not to late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yall really are scared of getting your azzes beat by a woman:doh
Click to expand...



Not scared of gettin beat by a woman but scared of gettin my eyes scratched out by a boat load of women! Yall know how they get when their panties are in an uproar! :reallycrying I would take a newer pic of the boat but it looks the same as it did during that one and there are plenty of witnesses that seen it run on her own without the aid of an alleged tow boat,so nah! :moon


----------



## Brad King

> *alum maverick (1/12/2009)*hey Clay-Doh remember you can't *shoot or pole spear redfish*. just a reminder!


Can he pole spear Red Fisherman? Seems more appropriate. 

Clay...why you gotta clown on my little hippie? What's Bootsie Collins and the P-Funk All Star's gonna say when they hear about this... We may have to fish this thing abaord Mr. George Clinton's *SS Interstellar Funk-adelic Rhythmic Redfish Rhyme* *Machine. *Bring some real gangster's into the mix.... 

(I do understand that the majority of you will not see the humor in the above comments, please remain calm)

Bonita Dan.......As far as "Team Over the Hill" and "Team NO Gooder" getting involved in this shin-dig. I thought we were Homies? Where's all the love:doh .........I may have to reconsider my involvement. "ELBOW ROOM"....is that the name of the porn vid you and Clay-Doh have been working on for the last couple of months. I can't wait till it comes out......Comes out?........ Wait a minute, is there some irony there.:banghead

I guess I'll have to talk to the powers that be and by POWERS that be, I mean "Reel Gooder" and "Over The Edge" and see if we can't spare a few minutes to come out and win this thing...Shouldn't take but a minute


----------



## Msstdog

> *Telum Piscis (1/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Msstdog (1/13/2009)* Then again you could always that GayGSTER lick your nipple at least his boat runs............................sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> But gettingthe boatup the ramp with a truck out of gas is a different story. Clay seems to have a problem with putting gas in his truck among other things.
Click to expand...

If you ask me looks a lot like this picture.










In both pictures the owner is probably drunk and dumbfounded about why they are not going anywhere. What do YOU ALL think about that.


----------



## Dylan

> *Dylan (1/12/2009)*Due to recent controversey Gay-Doh has lost his right to fish in this years Redfish Regatta..I think its pretty self explanitory




Im going to reiterate my stated fact...


----------



## bonita dan

> *Msstdog (1/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Piscis (1/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Msstdog (1/13/2009)* Then again you could always that GayGSTER lick your nipple at least his boat runs............................sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But gettingthe boatup the ramp with a truck out of gas is a different story. Clay seems to have a problem with putting gas in his truck among other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask me looks a lot like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In both pictures the owner is probably drunk and dumbfounded about why they are not going anywhere. What do YOU ALL think about that.
Click to expand...



Now I can't speak for what happened in Capt.Cupcakes pic but the one of my boat is obviously in daylight hours and I couldn't possible be under the influence! Wait,ya might be right Sh*thouse! :doh Brad,alls fair in love and war man and since the Rainbow Brigade is posting heavily,well you got caught in the crossfire. Bring Team Over the Hill out,if thats okay with Dawna! oke


----------



## Msstdog

The Secert of Cruddy Love Reveled: Finally the answer of why Konz loves his cupcakes.

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/3SNPYMfsslI&hl=en&fs=1 width=320 height=265 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


----------



## bonita dan




----------



## parrothead

Now thats funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Scott


----------



## konz

> *Msstdog (1/13/2009)*The Secert of Cruddy Love Reveled: Finally the answer of why Konz loves his cupcakes.
> 
> 
> 
> <EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/3SNPYMfsslI&hl=en&fs=1 width=320 height=265 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>


Damn it man I can't see the pic......but here is one for all to see!


----------



## Halfmoon

All of you :bpts and kiss my :moon To the reining champ of every category in 2009.



Trash talking,First fish, second fish, most spots and double headed redfish!





Plus I will be doing all this :sleeping in my boat. Because of my mad skills and awesome wicked

way I find fish when no one else can.

The crowed will be :clap and the :looser will be :reallycrying and Dan will be :baby :sick





After that I will be:letsdrink :letsparty :hungry with a big  on my face.







Freakin wanna Bees!!!!


----------



## parrothead

This is why Konz doesn't have a boat !!!!!!!!!!

http://media.photobucket.com/video/Yacht%20Crash/pbhomepage/video3/YachtCollision.flv


----------



## BIGKENNY

ANY1 NEEDING A EXTRA FISHING PARTNER FOR THE REDFISH REGATTA I WILL PAY GAS BAIT AND ENTRY FEE


----------



## Dylan

> *konz (1/14/2009)*[
> 
> 
> 
> <
> 
> Damn it man I can't see the pic......but here is one for all to see!




Ah man..Thanks for sharing!:bowdown


----------



## konz

I swear you crash a boat one time and it haunts you for life!......The yacht is almost repaired by the way!


----------



## reelhappy

i wonder were the cup cake girls get their tat's done? look's like good work!

konz remind me not to let you drive my boat!


----------



## konz

Scot if all you noticed were tattoos.......you sir, need to hand over your man card ASAP!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Cat Caveman...It seems like most boats already filled up...but keep posting...someone knew may get in thats boat isnt full...and you may be able to get in on the mayhem!

man all these post are funny as hell.


----------



## crazyfire

awesome


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa...Jeff said "Awsome". Thats Awsome......:letsdrink

Were gonna kill em dude!


----------



## bluffman2

> *Clay-Doh (1/15/2009)*Haa haa...Jeff said "Awsome". Thats Awsome......:letsdrink
> 
> Were gonna kill em dude!




damn that is AWESOME:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

> *konz (1/15/2009)*Scot if all you noticed were tattoos.......you sir, need to hand over your man card ASAP!


their's nothing wrong with my vision i can see them cupcakes just fine! they look good too! i wonder if those girls bake them or are they store bought. making me hungry just looking. and as for my man card, let me know when you shoot your first bambie and it's not quite died yet so you reach down and snap it's neck with your bare hands. take out your buck knife slice him open rip out it's liver and take a bite with the blood still dripping from it! then you can question anothers man card.


----------



## konz

> *reelhappy (1/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (1/15/2009)*Scot if all you noticed were tattoos.......you sir, need to hand over your man card ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> their's nothing wrong with my vision i can see them cupcakes just fine! they look good too! i wonder if those girls bake them or are they store bought. making me hungry just looking. and as for my man card, let me know when you shoot your first bambie and it's not quite died yet so you reach down and snap it's neck with your bare hands. take out your buck knife slice him open rip out it's liver and take a bite with the blood still dripping from it! then you can question anothers man card.
Click to expand...



Scot, the first time I get a deer you will be the first to know.......I will bring it over and let you help me gut it in your yard......I'm sure the wife wouldn't mind. We could even use your pool to help rinse out the cavity........lol


----------



## reelhappy

> *konz (1/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (1/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (1/15/2009)*Scot if all you noticed were tattoos.......you sir, need to hand over your man card ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> their's nothing wrong with my vision i can see them cupcakes just fine! they look good too! i wonder if those girls bake them or are they store bought. making me hungry just looking. and as for my man card, let me know when you shoot your first bambie and it's not quite died yet so you reach down and snap it's neck with your bare hands. take out your buck knife slice him open rip out it's liver and take a bite with the blood still dripping from it! then you can question anothers man card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scot, the first time I get a deer you will be the first to know.......I will bring it over and let you help me gut it in your yard......I'm sure the wife wouldn't mind. We could even use your pool to help rinse out the cavity........lol
Click to expand...

sounds like a bbq to me let me know we will cook him whole. stick a metal rod down his mouth and out his ass. call up a couple people to help turn the the deer so it cooks evenly sit back and drink some beer till it's done. and then hack off a slab and feast! as far as using the pool to rinse him that would give the meat a after taste of clorine. dosn't go good with beer!


----------



## nextstep

alright, i just pmed jimt and he said the most reds is the boss and the most spots is also a prize, DAN! what are you afraid i will kick your butt in some redfishing. you maybe able to talk some smack but i aint never seen ya catch a fish.:moon

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan

Was never really concerned with "RULES" before this years regatta,Mark! oke You and Team FishOff may as well go hang out with the lost boyz(Team Tin Can and Team Nipple Licker) while I take the victory! Now I see we have another bunch of victims in Team HalfAssed with special guest star,Jed Clampett! More money for the pot and my pocket! :moon


----------



## Halfmoon

Dream on Dan, you and your Team Fire and Rescue. Make sure your gauges are working and the wires are sealed. Halfassed and jed will give you a good ole florida cracker ass wooppin..



I will have extra life jackets and fire extinguishers, and a extra motor and bilge pump and can't forget the Morgans.



You need a support boat to get you out there cupcake!


----------



## reelhappy

> *nextstep (1/16/2009)*alright, i just pmed jimt and he said the most reds is the boss and the most spots is also a prize, DAN! what are you afraid i will kick your butt in some redfishing. you maybe able to talk some smack but i aint never seen ya catch a fish.:moon
> 
> :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


i not worried about dan catching the most reds cause he can't put the beer down long enough to catch one and his sharpie is not a wet write so he won't win the spot count ether!


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE confusion !! Is a fishing tournament or drinking tournament ???:banghead Most fish in boat or most empties in boat ??:banghead Most spots on fish or who's seein most spots ??:banghead I've got a monkey suit with spots can that count ? Cause I don't like seein spots !!


----------



## mpmorr

> *Sea Monkey (1/19/2009)*The OLE confusion !! Is a fishing tournament or drinking tournament ???:banghead Most fish in boat or most empties in boat ??:banghead Most spots on fish or who's seein most spots ??:banghead I've got a monkey suit with spots can that count ? Cause I don't like seein spots !!


Yes to all of the above.:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan

The Ole Monkey of the Sea! You my friend have hit the ole nail on the head. Gonna fish this thing or what? Always a good time and your $20 bucks in my pocket would be much appreciated. Oh yea,don't let whats happening on the otherside of the island scare ya off,we're calling that the Rainbow Regatta with Clay holding the flag.


----------



## Sea Monkey

I don't know how to fish. :banghead Maybe it will be beginners luck if I win. Will the Rainbow Regatta have a Magic Box (tm) ?? Magic Box (tm) is where I go ,ccause I sure can't fish.. Magic or no Magic , Hope they stay on the other side.. I'd hate to see myself on funny videos, "****** gets whooped by man in Monkey suit " Monkey suit had spots, now the ****** sees spots.


----------



## BIGKENNY

STILL LOOKN FOR A BOAT TO GET ON 

WILL PAY FUEL AND ENTRY FEE


----------



## seacapt

:bowdown:moon:letsdrink:bowdown:moon:letsdrink:bowdown:moon:letsdrink










:bowdown:moon:letsdrink:bowdown:moon:letsdrink:bowdown:moon:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

> *Sea Monkey (1/20/2009)*I don't know how to fish. :banghead Maybe it will be beginners luck if I win. Will the Rainbow Regatta have a Magic Box (tm) ?? Magic Box (tm) is where I go ,ccause I sure can't fish.. Magic or no Magic , Hope they stay on the other side.. I'd hate to see myself on funny videos, "****** gets whooped by man in Monkey suit " Monkey suit had spots, now the ****** sees spots.


i would pay the entre fee just to see you kick some rainbow licking ass in that monkey suit! i wouldn't be able to fish after that i would be hurting from lmao!!!!!!!!

hey scott you fishing out of the sea monkey or yaking with your buddy? cause that would be funny to. to see a monkey yaking along fishing for reds!


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE YAK .. Hey we use the Yak for a trolling motor. Heck we've even used it as a drift anchor. I can win this fish/drink tournament without leaving site of base camp.. Can kids fish this thing or what?? I've got some favors owed to me from th epeople at the Zoo. Living breathing for real monkey fishing team . If you don't mind the smell the monkeys can sure pump and wind on em' . They get upset when you tell them no BANANAS !!! Heck they drank menhaden oil last trip. Like I said "if you don't mind the smell", They have a fast metabolisium , nasty bastards did it on purpose,All cause 'No bananas"Listening to all that screeching monkey talk all day will eat at you also. One good thing about em though, if a boat gets to close they won't be around long. Flock of seagulls aint got nuthun on the monkeys.. FWC officer would'nt even get close he just waved shook his head and went on.. Trying to get one of these guys to water ski. But they say no thanks after watching air Jaws on PBS. They don't lke the Yak cause it reminds them of Aboreiganeis in the jungle withtheir blowguns and the poison dart. They literaly went ape she it the first time I grab the GAFF.. you should've seen em, with all theshe it on the deck,could'nt go nowhere screeching like hell . Funny as hell next time I'll bring some ear plugs. And yall thought I bought the spotted monkey suit.


----------



## fisheye48

Looking for a crew to fish it...pm if interesed!


----------



## Travis Gill

I'm having second thoughts about fishing this cause its on MARDI GRAS


----------



## BananaTom

*Here we come !!!*


----------



## jim t

> *BananaTom (1/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here we come !!!*




Why is it every time I see a picture of that lovely yacht I am reminded of this...










okeoke:shedevil:shedevil

Jim


----------



## nextstep

i think they are circling the wagons, look out for nanner tom, he is putting together abadazz crew of female anglers.

:letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2

ok ....have boat need anglers..........


----------



## Halfmoon

Sure is quiet on this thread.


----------



## Doogiesar

Do we have more details for the Tourneyment? I am planning on camping out on Friday, Fish the Tourney, but I have my Step Sons B-Day party also on that day. I can take the boat to the dock, drive to the party then come back to the camp site afterwords for more partying. Thinking aobut taking the boat to dock by Flounders, party on the beach and back to the camp site so I don't totally miss Mardi Gras as well. I am looking for Approx times for start and weigh-in's/ spot count.

Thanks


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE scared crews. After hearing I'm fishing the REGATTA everyones gonna go to the PARADE.Scared of beginners luck Iguess. Might be my monkey fishing team. Bock ,Bock, is all I heard as they walked away. Wonder how many will have boat trouble that day? There'll be one excuse after another now that I'm fishing. My Bills are due so Ya'll be sure and pay my bills (entry fee). Hey I found a JUMBO wet Sharpie the other day. :usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## reelhappy

that won't do you no good sea monkey. you will just try to eat it any way! give yourself ole black tongue. then the other monkeys will all laugh jump up and down. it's a cruel world out their. you best stay home and count what banana's you have left on your tree! cause catching red's ain't no free zoo hand out! and thier's nothing worst than a bunch of loser primeapes singing boohooo!


----------



## Dylan

> *Freespool (1/21/2009)*I'm having second thoughts about fishing this cause its on MARDI GRAS




Yeah....:withstupid


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

OK- newbie here. Where exactly do we meet and at what time? 8am? My buddy and I may just give this a try and I don't want to miss it due to some logistical mistake on my part! Feel free to send me a private email if this has already been covered and I just missed it.

THanks!

PanhandlePhinsPhan


----------



## Dylan

Its in there somewhere but..Usually we fish then meet up at Ft. Mcrae at about 3 pm i think..Then we drink and get crunk:letsdrink


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Dylan (2/3/2009)*Its in there somewhere but..Usually we fish then meet up at Ft. Mcrae at about 3 pm i think..Then we drink and get crunk:letsdrink


----------



## Dylan

WHattttttttttttttttt....Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk..Crash the regatta throw some chairs..


----------



## BIGKENNY

ok people i think i have found a berth on a boat you guppies better look out


----------



## reelhappy

oh no fred flintstone (capt. caveman) has got a ride on the hms rocktanic now we are scared! we could use a nother reef. try putting her in the bay somewhere! that would be great! thank you.


----------



## konz

You guys may as well just head over to the beach and sip a few beers in the sunshine........team Chunky Love has this in the bag!


----------



## BIGKENNY

yabba dabbbaaa dooo you guys are lame i am getting A SHIRT so sit back break a rod and watch a pro in action


----------



## Travis Gill

Lets get a count of how many people are in this thing. I want to know how much money I'm gonna win!


----------



## reelhappy

hey konz i see that team chucky is spreading faster than salmonella. you infected buffman and coraphena. man someone needs to do a recall on your bad nuts before you infect the whole dang forum. where's boneless dan been hiding. i miss those 5th grade sharpie drawings of his. must be trying to find a sale on some lard scank. won't have to worry about him either he will be to drunk to row his elbow grease boat to far. don't know you capt flinstone but their's more to red fishing than throwing rocks! sounds like the rest are going to bail and watch the parade for the umpteen time! this should be a easy win the only com. i see is the banana bardge harem that tom has got together.


----------



## Dylan

> *konz (2/5/2009)*You guys may as well just head over to the beach and sip a few beers in the sunshine........team Chunky Love has this in the bag!




Hey that doesnt sound like a bad idea:letsdrink:letsdrink...but has for the second part you crazy cracka...


----------



## BananaTom

> *BananaTom (1/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here we come !!!*


----------



## Sea Monkey

> *Freespool (2/5/2009)*Lets get a count of how many people are in this thing. I want to know how much money I'm gonna win!


The OLE Jokester. Jokes need to be posted in the joke section. Your cooperation would be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## bonita dan

The OLE Load In My Pants,that's what you alleged fisher-bitches remind me of. Things have been kind of quiet round here lately so I figure I really fire off on some of yall. So far Travis it seem like we have the Ole Sea Spanky,Real Nappy and his team of Neptunes Asses,the Konztapated chubby guy with Team Nipple Licker,Team AlumiWhereTheF*chAreWe,Team Halfassed w/ special guest benefactor Jed Clampett,the Ring Leader Reptile Man Jimmy Tee,Several people that can't read instructions(IE:where,when,who,whatoke) The Greatness that is Myself and crew,Team Ocean of Love man,and probably a bunch more that can't think of right now(really only care about their money) Hope thats enough to bring ya on out instead os some parade that happens all the time. :moon


----------



## Dylan

Ive often wondered that Googan Dan.."Where are we?"..Who is going to load the beer can up and take us back to Navy Point when this is all said and done??:moon


----------



## nextstep

terrestial sharkman dont forget team fish in!:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

You guys are goin down...


----------



## Mike Y

Swim Team Granite will be there. I was gonna fish that day anyway so I might as well make some$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## OFFSHORE ANIMAL

JIM T.....Where did you come up with the name CAPTAIN AHO for 2007 winner? CaptGeo is my name...I will try to get my buddy from New Orleans to come back & win againthis year.....Would have fished last year but did not know when it took place...was hoping for March like 2007.

www.offshoreanimaltoo.com


----------



## jim t

> *OFFSHORE ANIMAL (2/7/2009)*JIM T.....Where did you come up with the name CAPTAIN AHO for 2007 winner? CaptGeo is my name...I will try to get my buddy from New Orleans to come back & win againthis year.....Would have fished last year but did not know when it took place...was hoping for March like 2007.
> 
> www.offshoreanimaltoo.com


CaptGeo,

Forgive my brain fart... there is a Capt AHO on the board as well. I shoulda gone back and read my old posts instead of trying to rely on my memory.

Good to have you back, happy to take your $$$.

Jim


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Mike Y (2/7/2009)*Swim Team Granite will be there. I was gonna fish that day anyway so I might as well make some$$$$$$$$$$$$


york you will lose!


----------



## Dylan

> *alum maverick (2/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Mike Y (2/7/2009)*Swim Team Granite will be there. I was gonna fish that day anyway so I might as well make some$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> york you will lose!
Click to expand...

'





Just like your boat got lost...


----------



## reelhappy

got some pre fishing in today. lookout two weeks togo! looking forward to all your sad faces when team neptune assassins take all the glory aka money home.


----------



## Sea Monkey

OLE stay at home . Hey I dont know what to think about a fishing team with the name NEp TU NE doublein ass???? sounds like you guys need to stay on the otherside with the rainbow flag. Just be sure to pay your entry fee!!! Then go back to the NEp TU NEIN ASSteam.. Hey this not a short pole fishing tournament at all!!!!! What time you gguuyyss weighing in ?? Just what to make sure I'm not around. Definatly not digging in the sand when you gguuyyss arrive. Its Ok ,soon youll be able to legally get married, thats sweet. I bet you gguuyyss get excited when someone says tightlines ... Oh yea , don't forget to pay entry fee !!


----------



## jim t

Ladies and Gentlemen, Clay and Bonito Dan,

Time to step up to the plate and take your cuts... This is no ordinary tournament!!! It's a trash talking tournament, where finishing last is worth it if you talk a good game up front.

This is no church social (somebody please explain to Dan what a "social" is,... heck you probably better start with "church")

Sorta like two weeks before the football season starts,... even the girls powder puff squadfrom Mississippi State have a chance.

Yoopers (like Clay) probably have NO chance... but they're a simple, er... "special" people, just smile and nod your head at them as they pass by with that 1000 yard stare, mumbling about some legendary perch named Samanthawho steals fishing poles while you're passed out drunk on home made potato and carrotwinewhile ice fishing on Big Beaver Lake in Upper Michigan.

Jim


----------



## BIGKENNY

JIM JIM JIM US DAMN YANKEES CAN SHOW YOU FISH HEADS A THING OR TOO SO SIT DOWN SHUT AND HOLD ON TO YOUR BREAKFAST OR DO I NEED TO BRING YOU SOME DRAMAMINE LMAO OR SOME GERITAL !!!!!!!


----------



## bonita dan

Capt. Crooklyn,where the F*ck did ya come from? Some sort of bridge sellin trash to make ends meet out in Da Bronx or ever where the Gambino crime family makes camp. WTF Over! Jim ya know I'm a religious man so why would ya Dis Our Lady of the Worthless Miracle/First Baptist Bar and Grill like that? SINNER! (Burp!) :letsdrink I'm not only gonna whoop your Peanut pushin,can't crash a plane like a real man ass in this tourney but am gonna show ya how we do things round here with the first ever.............Well you'll see! :shedevil


----------



## jim t

> *bonita dan (2/9/2009)*Capt. Crooklyn,where the F*ck did ya come from? Some sort of bridge sellin trash to make ends meet out in Da Bronx or ever where the Gambino crime family makes camp. WTF Over! Jim ya know I'm a religious man so why would ya Dis Our Lady of the Worthless Miracle/First Baptist Bar and Grill like that? SINNER! (Burp!) :letsdrink I'm not only gonna whoop your Peanut pushin,can't crash a plane like a real man ass in this tourney but am gonna show ya how we do things round here with the first ever.............Well you'll see! :shedevil


Dan, Dan, Dan,...

If that had been me instead of Sully, I'd a done cartwheels down the Hudsonchanting "It's GREAT to be a FLORIDA Gator" as we weeded out the weaker amongst us (read lsu, bama, auburn, state, georgia, mississippi, vandy, ut, msu, vandy, kentucky,usc fans)

Instead I'm lumped in with a GREAT AMERICAN HERO... again.

Sigh,

JIm


----------



## BIGKENNY

HEY DAN DO I NEED TO BRING YOU A FIFTH OF RUT GUT SO YOU CAN BAIT YOUR HOOK!!!!!!AND I CAME FROM THE GREAT WHITE NORTH THE GREAT LAKES STATE HOME OF THE MONSTER MUSKIE AND PIKE!!!! BUT IF YOU CAN CATCH ONE FISH YOU CAN CATCH THEM ALL!!!! JUST HAD A THOUGHT I WILL BRING YOU A RUBBER NIPPLE FOR YOUR BEER AND A BINKIE FOR YOUR LOSS HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## mpmorr

> *jim t (2/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bonita dan (2/9/2009)*Capt. Crooklyn,where the F*ck did ya come from? Some sort of bridge sellin trash to make ends meet out in Da Bronx or ever where the Gambino crime family makes camp. WTF Over! Jim ya know I'm a religious man so why would ya Dis Our Lady of the Worthless Miracle/First Baptist Bar and Grill like that? SINNER! (Burp!) :letsdrink I'm not only gonna whoop your Peanut pushin,can't crash a plane like a real man ass in this tourney but am gonna show ya how we do things round here with the first ever.............Well you'll see! :shedevil
> 
> 
> 
> Dan, Dan, Dan,...
> 
> If that had been me instead of Sully, I'd a done cartwheels down the Hudsonchanting "It's GREAT to be a FLORIDA Gator" as we weeded out the weaker amongst us (read lsu, bama, auburn, state, georgia, mississippi, vandy, ut, msu, vandy, kentucky,usc fans)
> 
> Instead I'm lumped in with a GREAT AMERICAN HERO... again.
> 
> Sigh,
> 
> JIm
Click to expand...



Dang, Arkansas did not even get honorable mention.wow, I am currently skullking away and crying myself to sleep.


----------



## jim t

> *mpmorr (2/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (2/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bonita dan (2/9/2009)*Capt. Crooklyn,where the F*ck did ya come from? Some sort of bridge sellin trash to make ends meet out in Da Bronx or ever where the Gambino crime family makes camp. WTF Over! Jim ya know I'm a religious man so why would ya Dis Our Lady of the Worthless Miracle/First Baptist Bar and Grill like that? SINNER! (Burp!) :letsdrink I'm not only gonna whoop your Peanut pushin,can't crash a plane like a real man ass in this tourney but am gonna show ya how we do things round here with the first ever.............Well you'll see! :shedevil
> 
> 
> 
> Dan, Dan, Dan,...
> 
> If that had been me instead of Sully, I'd a done cartwheels down the Hudsonchanting "It's GREAT to be a FLORIDA Gator" as we weeded out the weaker amongst us (read lsu, bama, auburn, state, georgia, mississippi, vandy, ut, msu, vandy, kentucky,usc fans)
> 
> Instead I'm lumped in with a GREAT AMERICAN HERO... again.
> 
> Sigh,
> 
> JIm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, Arkansas did not even get honorable mention.wow, I am currently skullking away and crying myself to sleep.
Click to expand...



Ohhhh, sorry.. i forgot...You arky's belong in the SWC, or big 8, or whatever it's called nowadays... you know, the conference that flips a coin for the Champion, then get their butt kicked for a National Championship by FLORIDA!!!:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil



But I DO appreciate the easy win every few years...okeoke



Jim


----------



## Runned Over

Jim T,

I'm the guy (Run Dover) in the white truck that showed up just in time to help you with your boat on Monday. I would like to donate $20.00 to the Redfish Regatta winner. With that said, if there is a Redfish Angler that doesn't have a boat to fish from, contact me!!! Minimum requirements are:

A pulse.

If pulse is intermittent you must provide your own defibulator.

Must have caught at LEAST 1 Redfish prior to this Tourney.

Capt Caveman, I'm sorry but you scare me. 

Bonita Dan, there is always room on my boat for a professional if your boat isn't able to float,er,make it.

I think I'll take 2 XXL's t shirts and whatever size the ringer Redfish Angler needs, who joins team Run Dover and respondsto this post.


----------



## jim t

> *Run Dover (2/10/2009)*Jim T,
> 
> Bonita Dan, there is always room on my boat for a professional if your boat isn't able to float,er,make it.
> 
> I think I'll take 2 XXL's t shirts and whatever size the ringer Redfish Angler needs, who joins team Run Dover and respondsto this post.


Scott,

Interesting that you did not directly offer a spot on your boat for Dan... instead you qualified it and reserved it for a "professional".

Well done sir... give him hope, then rip it away... 

Pretty much his fishing career...Dansenses a nibble, he once again feels that old joy of hope, sets the hook, smiles as that olddull rusty bent nail gets lucky, just once,...thenhe reels up an old tire.

And yet he keeps at it, once a year, every year.

It'd be sad if it were a movie... "The old man and the sea..." for instance. Instead it's become a local legend that old salts shiver at... sorta like in "Jaws" when they were trading the stories behind their different scars, 'cept in this case they trade stories how Dan couldn't launch, or the engine wouldn't crank, or how as a child,Dancouldn't find a Redfish in a certain Dr. Suess book...

http://www.seussville.com/games/lb_one_fish_concentration.html

Jim


----------



## BIGKENNY

thats alrite run dover

once me and the gentleman who gave me a berth on his boat win you and jim and dan will feel as if you got runned dover :moon:moon:moon


----------



## Runned Over

Does that mean I qualify for your Tournament?


----------



## jim t

Scott,

QUALIFY?... QUALIFY?... Heck... throw in another 2 bucks and you're the CHAMPION!!!:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil

Welcome aboard shipmate!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## Msstdog

2 1/2 weeks from spending ya'll money at the Outcast Sale. This could not have come at a better time ya'lls money and Tommy's gift card and the tackle box will be over flowth. 

:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon

Hey Fred Flintstone do you honesty think we are worried about some stuck on the ice yankee out redfishing us. Hell you icefishermen dont even have enough sense to get off a melting ice cube.


----------



## bonita dan

Thanks for the love Jim! :moon And I managed to match the fish in only 2 tries at the seausville cartoon ya think my life as a fisherman has become. Thanks for the offer Runuth Over My Own Toes but we'll be able to manage. If your boat feels heavy and don't wanna move and there happens to be a Wellcraft close on your tail,fear not,it's the Magnetic Pull of Greatness from the Elbow Room that's draggin ya down,not the rope tied to your outboards. :shedevil Capt.Cromagnon Man your a funny guy for a newby from some lakes that bring us misery from your lake effect winters and winds. I'm sure you'll be greeted with must respect out at the Island. To put it in a language that you'll be able to understand,It'll be a Snowballs chance in Hell before you beat me with anything less than a shovel and a handful of rocksalt. Go get yourself a snowcone and plant your XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX ASS on the beach before ya sink someones boat. You can float out there but make sure the Nav. lights in your bellybutton have fresh batteries. Wouldn't want to see someone damage their prop after striking your Manatee Slow Ass! :moon


----------



## BIGKENNY

oh danny boy ur funny fuk too. if i have problems catching fish then i need to follow the floatsam of beer bottles to your boat .but on a lighter note i can show you better than tell you and for the other clown msstdog or rumpsniffing dog wtf ever the same goes for you my fish headed friend sit down shut up and hold on this yankee is gonna win


----------



## jim t

> *bonita dan (2/10/2009)*. You can float out there but make sure the Nav. lights in your bellybutton have fresh batteries. Wouldn't want to see someone damage their prop after striking your Manatee Slow Ass! :moon


That there is funny from a man whose idea of Nav lights is adimcigarette lightershinedfrom the "helm" and a clarion call of "GET OUTTA MY WAY... she's running for Chrissake!!!"

:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## PompNewbie

Scott I'll fish with you......

also put me down for 2 shirts (1 med, 1 large)


----------



## BIGKENNY

WHERE IS ALL THE TRASH TALKERS TONITE:moon:moon:moon YOU GUYS SITTIN AT HOME WITH YOUR BINKIES 

WORRYING ABOUT THE YANKEE WINNING LMMFAO AW AW IT WILL BE ALRITE


----------



## Sea Monkey

OLE AKA Caveman. Looks like your new name is BIg KENNY . Might want to re think on that new name. You dont fish with a BIg KENNY on do ya ?? If so you might want to teamup with NEpTU NE double ass inn fishing team. Heck I thiught you folks were kidding about the rainbow flag gathering . Is it just me or do you folks see these secret codes too ??? What kind a boat yougguuyyss fish out of ?? A PATHFINDER ? GREAT BLACK ? You gguuyyss bring a new meaning to the term SEE DOO. Just be sure and pay ya entry fee.


----------



## Dylan

> *BIGKENNY (2/11/2009)*WHERE IS ALL THE TRASH TALKERS TONITE:moon:moon:moon YOU GUYS SITTIN AT HOME WITH YOUR BINKIES
> 
> 
> 
> WORRYING ABOUT THE YANKEE WINNING LMMFAO AW AW IT WILL BE ALRITE




No, thats obviously what your are doing..You are going to thanks us when we come yank your ass off a shoal or rock!


----------



## Halfmoon

OMG!!! All the BS that is being flung around in here, I'm beginning to float. It sure smells in this post! I thought I was downtown on a SW wind.



All you cup cakes just better be paid up by the end of the day, so I can run back in, have a few drinks and a hot meal on everyone's money. Suckers!!!!!:moon





Dan you will not even make it from the dock! You need me to tow you out with my 9.9 HP?

Just let me know. I'm willing to help out. I love competition.:sleeping


----------



## BIGKENNY

sea monkey run a shore and swing through a tree. and if anything is gay about me it will be that i am a ***** in a man's body. but on a lighter note, we will see the truth at the end of the day. when my fat ass is spending your money:moon


----------



## PompNewbie

Well since I am going to be fishing with Scott on this one guess I need to sling a little mud...

Big Kenny (aka Caveman) (aka whatever you change your name to next) I did a little digging and found a old school picture of you that leads me to be pretty confident we have nothing to worry about from you.










and Team Landshark.. get real Dan we both know you are a offshore guy... your only hope is they give out the Shirts before the tourny cause thats the only redfish your gonna catch all day.

Clay.. you do realize this is a above water tourny right? the only thing you have used lately that lines come out of is your mouth.. so stick to what you know.

now then down to the real threat Karon... I know you can catch fish Girl.. I just hope we catch more!

Fish on all and Ill enjoy spending your money when we win

Mike


----------



## reelhappy

ole sea monkey run, sea monkey swing, sea monkey can,t find redfish, sea monkey cry, sea monkey come in last place! sounds like a sad story. ain't affraid of no chummy butt love team either. they'll be to busy with each other. mr. flintstone now that's going to be funny right there. can't wait to see that! shark piss drinking dan well enough said. team reel naughty well will be watching the chummy butt love team from behind the bushes. sounds like i will be the only one who is really out their fishing. thanks for all the prize money! 

scot


----------



## Sam Roberts

all i got to say is yall are a bunch of no fishing ********!!! (DAN specifically)


----------



## BIGKENNY

hey pompass newbie thats a real nice pic.but say what you want i am slay'n the redfish and spending y'allS money next week end.so i will say it again sit down shut up and hold on cuz this is my tourny its in the bag:moon:moon


----------



## bonita dan

spending y'allS money(quote)



Pronunciation= Why All'S. Yep,ya got a lot of learnin to do before foolin some of us ******** now don't ya with your slang brother.::looser Is it me or do pictures really do make ya look like ya just swallowed a turkey?:hungry Anyhoo,Got to tell ya that I'm feelin real confidant about winning this years regatta. Clay is feelin healthy(QUITTER),His loyal teammate Konz is throwin another Kangaroo on the barbie over in Aussie we're burnin to the ground over here land,Mike(P.Newb Yo!) is fishing with someone else which means he ain't drivin,Jim can't figure out whats wrong yet and probably wont til he breaks a nail or something,and the rest of the crews can't find where the reds are hiding. It's gonna be like takin candy away from a baby. I'm gonna start working on my acceptance speech tonight and will post it later,Thank You Bitches is how I think it's gonna start! :moon


----------



## Dylan

> *alum maverick (2/13/2009)*all i got to say is yall are a bunch of no fishing ********!!! (DAN specifically)




Wow, great one partner:banghead....


----------



## jim t

Just so you know... I spent 3 hours yesterday scouting aroundfigurin' out where they're NOT!!!...

I'll probably pre-fish again on Monday and narrowdown where they're notto a gnat's ass!!!

You girls are in TROUBLE,... spelled wilth a capital T for TULLY,R forRONG if you think you can win, U for URwrong again, B for BORING, non-sensical trashtalk from all you whiny little girls, B for Beating your ASS, L for you LOSERS, E for, well, er,...my EXCELLENCE!!!

Jim


----------



## Dylan

> *jim t (2/13/2009)*Just so you know... I spent 3 hours yesterday scouting aroundfigurin' out where they're NOT!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably pre-fish again on Monday and narrowdown where they're notto a gnat's ass!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You girls are in TROUBLE,... spelled wilth a capital T for TULLY,R forRONG if you think you can win, U for URwrong again, B for BORING, non-sensical trashtalk from all you whiny little girls, B for Beating your ASS, L for you LOSERS, E for, well, er,...my EXCELLENCE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jim




Jeez, you graduated from Washington High School too id say based on that spelling..


----------



## fisheye48

> *jim t (2/13/2009)*Just so you know... I spent 3 hours yesterday scouting aroundfigurin' out where they're NOT!!!...
> 
> I'll probably pre-fish again on Monday and narrowdown where they're notto a gnat's ass!!!
> 
> You girls are in TROUBLE,... spelled wilth a capital T for TULLY,R forRONG if you think you can win, U for URwrong again, B for BORING, non-sensical trashtalk from all you whiny little girls, B for Beating your ASS, L for you LOSERS, E for, well, er,...my EXCELLENCE!!!
> 
> Jim


go ahead jim and waste your time and fuel pre-fishing....isnt gonna do you any good ive already found them all


----------



## BIGKENNY

PRETTY DANELLE aka BONITA DAN nope didnt swallow a turkey i am having a baby elephant wanna see his trunk......naw i think not my rainbow flying fiend. but i did go to wally world and buy you a loser binkie i will give it to you after the tourny

so enjoy your self-indulgence and being a winner in your own little (and i mean bb in a gnats ass little) brain


----------



## Runned Over

Okay,

I may not win but I'm not paying into this thing till 3. I need to make sure Jim T will still be there orwill he be running over to Sherman Cove every 30 min trying to pay off his Stupid bill!!!

Quote}

It's called "STUPID TAX"... it happens to EVERYBODY. Hell, I've paid thousands of dollars in stupid tax over the years... eventually you learn to avoid them. I'll pay another $100 or so tomorrow in "late fees" at Sherman Cove because I haven't paid my fees in 5 months because I was "STUPID" and erroneously thought I'd paid for a year, but only paid for 6 months of storage a year ago. I "thought" I'd get a bill, but I never gave them my new address last year and the bill was returned as undeliverable". I screwed up, even though they could have put a note on my boat... I, ME, MYSELF, not THEM, screwed up. :looser

Jim T

Actually I'm not sure he can make it. I've not heard of "Team Jim T" and if I remember right:

{Quote}

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl45_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>I'm about finished installing my Sundown insulation on the engine side of my deck. I'll need some help putting the deck back in the boat anytime Monday. I got it out by myself, but after adding 40oz of insulation, I don't stand a chance of getting it back in without some help. :baby



He can't be able to put his boat in the water without help!!! Nuff Said about Jim T, after all he probably was a former military pilot and they are sensitive.

Team alumiDUDES keep on embarrassing each other so if the waves are more than .5ft I'm sure we will not see them at the island.

Capt Cave Kenny!!!! I think you have been recruited by team Rainbow love and either are having emotional issues with the nipple licking, just tofish, or your having an an identity crisis. :reallycrying

Team Tennis Elbow Gout or something....

Here's how I see your day going: 0800-0830 towed to bait hole.










0830-0900 










0900-0930 Still getting bait:










0930-0935= Done












0935: Done for the day!!!!!

This is all based on the "Tendonitis of the arm joint" getting underway, which financially challenged JIM T hit the nail on the head with: Get outta the way, this thing is actually running!!!!

Clay, well he just so happy to be alive that he probably doesn't want to be bothered by fishing!!!

OK,

It hurts to type from the floor!!!! :letsparty


----------



## jim t

By the way.... here are the friggin' rules!!!


1. Please check in with the "...Got Away" or jim t either in person, by phone, or VHF 68. 

Fishing starts at 8:00 am. I'll be near the south cut at Fort McCrae until then. Look for a 26' Shamrock with n upper steering station 

2. ANY SIZED Redfish qualifies.

3. When you catch a Redfish give the "...Got Away" a call on VHF 68 or phone Jim at 525-1859.

a.) You will be given a 2 word code using the phonetic alphabet For instance, "Alpa Papa"

b.) Write the corresponding letters A P on a 3 inch by 3 inch piece of paper

c.) Place that piece of paper on or near the fish and take a picture showing at least the 

spots and tail and the letters large enough to read...

d.) Make sure you take the picture the same way for each fish (head left, tail right).

This way no one can take a picture of both sides of the tail.

e.) If you get a double hookup, ask for 2 letter codes and use one for each fish.

f.) in case of ties, the most number of spots on any one fish will decide it... so try to get a picture with as many spots as possible.

4. Phonetic Alphabet

A = AlphaN = November

B = BravoO = Oscar

C = CharlieP = Papa

D = DeltaQ = Quebec

E = EchoR = Romeo

F = FoxtrotS = Sierra

G = GolfT = Tango

H = HotelU = Uniform

I = IndiaV = Victor

J = JulietW = Whiskey

K = KiloX = Xray

L = LimaY = Yankee

M = MikeZ = Zulu

5. All boats must return to have their pictures of fish verified by 3:15 at Fort McCrae near the south cut.


6. When you call in you are REQUIRED to tell us where you caught your fish, thenif I'm close I'll come over and fish there too!

(if you don't tell you will be boo'ed and hissed at the awards ceremony) Not really but it sounds mean!!!

But SERIOUSLY, we are all here to have fun, make fun, and catch fish!

If you want to lie, it'll be remembered NEXT year! 

For instance, last yearsCHAMPION was caught lieing when he claimed he was fishing the "Dames Point Bridge" (he's from Jacksonville, it's a long bridge but bears no resemblance to our Three Mile Bridge) So seacapt is now pooh poohed and known as "unreliable" when it comes to fishing information.

I here he sometimes cries himself to sleep because of it.

I hope this helps to clarify the rules.

Any questions... keep them to yourself...

No, seriously, please post any questions here...

Here's a picture of what we need to verify your catch... I tell you "Delta Alpha"










Again EVERY fish you take a picture of MUST be oriented head left, tail right. or it will not count as a catch. (there are different spot patterns on each side of a fish) Sorry, ... head left, tail right. 

OKAY, ONE EXCEPTION if the reverse side has a LOT of spots and you think it might win the most spots competition,. please feel free to take a picture on that side too... but only the head left, tail right pictures will count for total redfish.

BRING YOUR OWN PAD OF PAPER AND MARKER!!!

I may have extra markers and some paper, but maybe not.

AGAIN,... ANY questions, please ask,

Good Luck LOSERS!!!

Jim


----------



## jim t

> *Run Dover (2/13/2009)*Okay,
> 
> I may not win but I'm not paying into this thing till 3. I need to make sure Jim T will still be there or he will be running over to Sherman Cove every 30 min trying to pay off his Stupid bill!!!
> 
> It's called "STUPID TAX"... it happens to EVERYBODY. Hell, I've paid thousands of dollars in stupid tax over the years... eventually you learn to avoid them. I'll pay another $100 or so tomorrow in "late fees" at Sherman Cove because I haven't paid my fees in 5 months because I was "STUPID" and erroneously thought I'd paid for a year, but only paid for 6 months of storage a year ago. I "thought" I'd get a bill, but I never gave them my new address last year and the bill was returned as undeliverable". I screwed up, even though they could have put a note on my boat... I, ME, MYSELF, not THEM, screwed up.
> 
> Jim T
> 
> Actually I'm not sure he can make it. I've not heard of "Team Jim T" and if I remember right:
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl45_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>I'm about finished installing my Sundown insulation on the engine side of my deck. I'll need some help putting the deck back in the boat anytime Monday. I got it out by myself, but after adding 40oz of insulation, I don't stand a chance of getting it back in without some help.
> 
> 
> 
> He can't be able to put his boat in the water without help!!! Nuff Said about Jim T, after all he probably was a former military pilot and they are sensitive.
> 
> Team alumiDUDES keep on embarrassing each other so if the waves are more than .5ft I'm sure we will not see them at the island.
> 
> Capt Cave Kenny!!!! I think you have been recruited by team Rainbow love and either are having emotional issues with the nipple licking just to be able to fish or your having an an identity crisis.
> 
> Team Tennis Elbow Gout or something....
> 
> Here's how I see your day going: 0800-0830 towed to bait hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0800-0830 towed to bait hole.Going to get bait.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting bait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting bait 30 min later: 0930 got bait..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0945: Done for the day!!!!!
> 
> This is all based on the Tendonitis of the arm joint getting underway, which financially challenged JIM T hit the nail on the head with: Get outta the way, this thing is actually running!!!!
> 
> Clay, well he just so happy to be alive that he probably doesn't want to be bothered by fishing!!!
> 
> OK,
> 
> It hurts to type from the floor!!!! :letsparty


Run Dover, 

THAT was a STRONG post... 

Though calling me"sensitive" was UNCALLED for...:banghead:banghead:banghead 

You 'SIR" are now number 2 on my enemies list!!! 

jim t's enemies list: 

1. Msstdog 

2 Run Dover 



:shedevil::shedevil:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsparty:letsparty 

Jim


----------



## Travis Gill

What if we are catching them so fast you just have to stay on the phone all day?


----------



## jim t

> *Freespool (2/13/2009)*What if we are catching them so fast you just have to stay on the phone all day?


Simple, I'd ignore your calls...:angel:angel:angel

Jim

PS... I've thought of that... I'd give you a code like "Delta Delta", then tell you to start your own code thread from there so the next one would be "Delta Echo", then Delta Foxtrot", etc.

It hasn't happened yet...

It'd be a great story when it does!

Jim


----------



## Halfmoon

Now that's funny!


----------



## BIGKENNY

jim i think you and bonita danny are the leaders of the rainbow parade and was told that you wear a canary yellow thong and dan wears a hot pink thong i have always heard that you all are sensitive it must be the genes


----------



## Dylan

8am-3:15 pm????????? That gives Googan Dan enough time to get drunk and lost....Team Chunky Butt time to touch each others butts and eat little debbies..Oh yeah we are bringing the portable beer pong table! Going to catch a bunch in the morning then hit the beach for the parade...Meet Up at Ft. Mcrae..Then we are going back to the beach with our winnings..Bushwackers anyone?:letsdrink...Too bad this isnt a white trout contest yall would be in the MONEY!


----------



## Travis Gill

The parade is on Sunday Dylan


----------



## Coryphaena

> *Dylan (2/13/2009)*..Team Chunky Butt time to touch each others butts and eat little debbies..


I don't eat Little Debbies, but I do enjoy the sweet taste of victory on a regular basis. You, sir, should develop your taste for crow now- you will be eating it in abundance.:hungry


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

I found out Friday that I will be shipping out sooner than thought, as early as 7 March I will be on my way to Lemoore, CA for follow on training flying the F-18 "Super Hornet". Two years ago, I *"fished"* (for my first time ever in saltwater) with thecrew from Jersey (Mark,Paul, and Bonita DAN) aboard the"GET AWAY" during the 2007 PFF redfishing tournament.That daywe didn't catch a single fish, but we had a great time and put away some drinks. I enjoyed the challenge andbefore longboughtmyself aboat off this forum and taught myself how to bottom fish, prettywell I think. I've hadsome awesome times in the last two years, I've caught my share of eats,as well as seeing my share of the aft end of the tow boat. All in all, I've enjoyed ever dayI was fortunate enough to spend in the bay,the Gulf, or in the air over this paradise. I'mgrateful for this site, the things you've taught me,and friends I've methere. So I can't think of a better way to end this chapter than the way it started. This years tournament will likely be the last time for me fishing these parts. Although some may disagree, it's with much excitement I announce that I will be fishing with the crew aboard the "Elbow Room". Although I won't be in the running for trash talkin champ, I'm fishing with the two time champ so I'll leave the talking to him. Looking foward to it, I'll see yall next weekend, fish or no fish: GUARANTEED to be a good time!


----------



## Ultralite

well jeremy, it's been nice to have met you and we wish you all the best in your endeavors and also thank you for serving...even with all the trash talking, dan is a helluva fisherman and i'm glad you'll get another chance to fish aboard the "elbow room"...don't ever say ever cause many people that are here and have to leave seem to get back...it's in your blood now...good luck jeremy...



sorry to derail...so, let the trash talking continue...


----------



## Dylan

Thanks Jeremy! Look at the bright side..Youll save $20! and if you fish wish Googan Dan youd prob get lost and they would consider you AWOL!


----------



## jim t

> *duckhuntinsailor (2/15/2009)*I found out Friday that I will be shipping out sooner than thought, as early as 7 March I will be on my way to Lemoore, CA for follow on training flying the F-18 "Super Hornet". Two years ago, I *"fished"* (for my first time ever in saltwater) with thecrew from Jersey (Mark,Paul, and Bonita DAN) aboard the"GET AWAY" during the 2007 PFF redfishing tournament.That daywe didn't catch a single fish, but we had a great time and put away some drinks. I enjoyed the challenge andbefore longboughtmyself aboat off this forum and taught myself how to bottom fish, prettywell I think. I've hadsome awesome times in the last two years, I've caught my share of eats,as well as seeing my share of the aft end of the tow boat. All in all, I've enjoyed ever dayI was fortunate enough to spend in the bay,the Gulf, or in the air over this paradise. I'mgrateful for this site, the things you've taught me,and friends I've methere. So I can't think of a better way to end this chapter than the way it started. This years tournament will likely be the last time for me fishing these parts. Although some may disagree, it's with much excitement I announce that I will be fishing with the crew aboard the "Elbow Room". Although I won't be in the running for trash talkin champ, I'm fishing with the two time champ so I'll leave the talking to him. Looking foward to it, I'll see yall next weekend, fish or no fish: GUARANTEED to be a good time!


Jeremy,

So Bonita Dan is now recruiting **** for his crew!!!:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil

Now,...For those of you who just went over the edge... the term *** is a Carrier Naval Aviators and Naval Flight Officersterm of endearment for the F/A -18 Hornet crewmembers, as in F/A (Fighter/Attack) Guy (F-A-G ), so put a cork in any "How DARE you say that...crap". 

Heck, I've passed more gas to **** than you'll pass in your entire life!!!

(Did I just say that????)










Jeremy, Congrats on Hornets...:clap:clap:clap A BELOW in headwork for going aboard the "Elbow Room" though.

See you on Saturday 

Jim

(retired HOOVER driver)


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

Jim you should know, life not lived on the edge/in the face of danger is really no life lived at all. 

P.S. That pic looks ancient. I heard some *old* guys talking about those S-3's the other day, had tons of guys. Imaginenow therhino is the tanker.


----------



## mpmorr

Congrats bigtime on the HORNET, I look forward to meeting you. I say to all our servicemen 
"Thank you for your Service":usaflag


----------



## jim t

> *duckhuntinsailor (2/15/2009)*Jim
> 
> P.S. That pic looks ancient. I heard some *old* guys talking about those S-3's the other day, had tons of guys.


Jeremy,

OWWW!!! Now THAT is just CRUEL ( I went to theVikingretirement ceremony just a couple weeks ago)... if you weren't who you are,... you'd move to the top of my enemies list. That has to be the most cutting post in theHISTORY of this board!!!

:banghead:banghead:banghead:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:clap:clap:clap

Nicely said!!!:letsdrink:clap:clap:letsdrink:letsdrink

I owe you a beer!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim

PS... for the Trash Talking Judges... This man's Trash Talk does NOT, I repeat NOT,count toward improving Bonita's Dan's trash talking drivel... no way!!!


----------



## nextstep

damn jeremy hate to see ya go! wont hold it against ya for fishin 

with them yankees. ultralite told ya the same thing i did, folks do 

find their way back. take care brother man. see ya at the tourney!

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Msstdog

HaHa Someone called JimT OLD. I did just realize his posts usually start by Back when I.........won the regatta we were using row boats, or fueled planes in the air....... Jeremy wish you the best of luck, truely mean that cause anybody that rides on the elbow grease is playing with there life. Fred FlintstoneIchange your sign for yanow that you have a ride.










Gay-DO and the crudy love bunch will be to busy nipple licking and spouting gay pride to do any fishing. But you guys dont feel bad cause Im sure the peir rat crw of the rusty bucket and team Knee to Ass will have fun watching all the gay love.


----------



## BIGKENNY

damn to dogs fuckn it really seems you have a lot of practice with the rainbow jargon :reallycrying:reallycrying

for you now twerp save some tears for your loser speech:looser:looser:looser


----------



## Msstdog

> *BIGKENNY (2/15/2009)*damn to dogs fuckn it really seems you have a lot of practice with the rainbow jargon :reallycrying:reallycrying
> 
> for you now twerp save some tears for your loser speech:looser:looser:looser


HUH!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry but I dont speak yankee or ebonics. Tell ya what go back to school, actually listen to the teacher and then come back and tell me what the hell thatmess is scribbled above.

:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Msstdog

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/WlssUw_1JcQ&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">

</EMBED>PS Fred Fatstone I hope you stay in the boat better than you stay on the bike.


----------



## jim t

Please boys and girls... no cussin' and remember this is ALLin fun...

Now... See you all FROM the stage at the awards ceremony!!!okeoke

Jim


----------



## BIGKENNY

sorry about the language jim this is all fun

oh 2 dog humping needs his rainbow pill today


----------



## jim t

If I have to bring out the BIG guns...

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/Km7WD8wkb1c&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>

So far it's fishinfool and D. Woodley... you guys asked for it, heaven help you all...!!!



Jim


----------



## jim t

And I'm just getting started...

"Be afraid,... very, very, afraid...!!!

Jim


----------



## Halfmoon

Might not be able to make the whole tourney, but who needs 8hrs to catch a fish? Just mail the winnings to my address.



Doing some prefishing tomorrow and the rest of the week. 





P.S. I meant to ask you, Did you catch any fish on the flats last year before the Tournament? I saw you fishing or was that sitting on the flat before the start of the tourney.oke


----------



## jim t

Mark,

I was merely testing the accuracy of my depthfinder... sure enough it was dead on accurrate!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

Jim

(I hope your "little buddy" shows up to fish this year)


----------



## Sea Monkey

OLE shucks, I just got off the phone with the ZOO Keeper a few minutes ago. Seems the fishing Monkeys are going to be in the parade. I've never caught a Redfish before ! Any one want to help me out I sure could use it. Fine time to try and find some fishers ugh !! If anyone needs/wants aride PM me. Yes I have a motor boat . Gonna be cold looks like. I fish out of a boat that floats (as long as bilge is working) check your life insurance policy iif interested !I'll have a release of liability form to sign before casting-a-way . Gotta get this redfish off my "need to catch list. " What is a good bait to use if I want to target the redfish ?? Do I need to fish off or in shore ?? Any input or sugestions would be greatly preciated. I have 1200 ft. of anchor rope , will this be enough?? OL ya , can we use DYNAMITE ?? I got some left from last season. Ya'll thought I bought the bignet for Cobia. Does my boat need to be currently registered without an expired decal ?? (gonna take all winnings and take care of this). Damn almost forgot , are there any tackle stores that rent hrly/daily rod&reels ??If so, Will they charge me a deposit on the weights I rent from'em ?? If I can think of any more questions I'll post'em. Thanks again for all the help forum rats.


----------



## Halfmoon

Did anyone look at the weather forecast for Sat. 20-25 winds. Might not make it if thats the wind speed. Little green girl will get swamped.



:reallycrying


----------



## bamasam

AWWWWW, is "Snuggles" worried that a little wind might carry his fluffy but away!!! :moon

Man I hate that I am going to miss this one. Hey Dan are you going to be using the Pirates of the Carribean rod and reel I gave you last year. It couldnt hurt because you shure didnt catch anything with your real one.


----------



## BananaTom

> *BananaTom (2/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BananaTom (1/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here we come !!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Halfmoon

Bama Sam,I saw that you sabotaged your hand so you did not have to be humiliated. Those x-rays look fake. Or should I say they are x-rays of a primate. You just knew you couldn't hang with the big boys, so you looked around on the internet for x-ray pics. Next time get human x-ray's. Oh...... wait, those are really your hands. 



You will be missed this go around.


----------



## bonita dan

Quick question Jim or second party one from a crewman on the Mighty Elbow Room from Arkansas who will remain anonymous to protect the innocent. We'll just call this crew member Ike so no one has to know nothin. Is there gonna be a freakin Capt's meeting this year or what you cheap ass bastard? Come on! We'll even buy our own beers you penny pinching tightwad. Heck,if ya wear that sweater around your neck again,some unfortunate with enough booze in him might think your cute and take care of your COCK-tales for the rest of the evening. We,I mean he was thinkin about the Oar House for a pre-Elbow Room victory party to get acquainted with other loosers:dohparticipants of the Regatta who don't know no one. Feedback please from not only our host but from the rest of the loosers:doh participants.


----------



## Halfmoon

I'm in. Friday at 6:00 Oar House. Bring your wallet Capt. drinking, I mean meeting.



Who else? Pick a time.


----------



## BIGKENNY

where is the oar house at


----------



## Ocean Man

Well it appears that my crew has backed out on me. Something about having to work to put food on the table for their starving family....I swear some people need to get their priorities in order....... This opens up a greatopportunity for anyone who wants to drop their loser teammates and join the legendary Team Ocean Man. Its your only chance at winning.


----------



## BIGKENNY

*WELL KIDDIES AND SENIORS @(JIM) ME AND JASON GOT OUR SHIT TOGETHER WE HAVE COME TO BRING THE PAIN*

*AND I WILL BE AT THE OAR HOUSE FRIDAY IF I CAN RECOOPERATE AFTER THE CONCERT TOMORROW NITE (SLIP KNOT):moon:moon:moon*


----------



## CCC

So when exactly is this shindig, and has anybody got room for a laid off broke down boat owning "Can't catch crap" fisher ????????


----------



## BIGKENNY

SATURDAY THE 19th


----------



## Sea Monkey

> *BIGKENNY (2/18/2009)*SATURDAY THE 19th


 OLE Get out of your cave ! BIg KENNY SAT. the 19th. is in SEPT. dumb A Cave A lookin no redfishin catchin A . Just be sure and pay your entry fee on Sat. the 21st. Are you sure you are going to be able to find out what body of water we are fishing in . Note this is the PENSACOLA FISHING FORUM . As in PENSACOLA FLORIDA, the sunshine state.


----------



## BIGKENNY

SEA MONKEY CHOKE ON HIS OWN VOMIT!! I WILL BE THERE AT THE END COLLECTING YOUR MONEY!!

SO ALL I CAN SAY IS KISS MY CAVEMAN :moon:moon:moon:moon AND SEE YOU ON SATURDAY


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *BIGKENNY (2/18/2009)*SEA MONKEY CHOKE ON HIS OWN VOMIT!! I WILL BE THERE AT THE END COLLECTING YOUR MONEY!!
> 
> SO ALL I CAN SAY IS KISS MY CAVEMAN :moon:moon:moon:moon AND SEE YOU ON SATURDAY


HAHAHA


----------



## Stressless

> Saturday
> 
> South winds 10 to 15 knots increasing to around 15 knots in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet building to 1 to 3 feet in the afternoon. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. Slight chance of shower.




Perfect for a yak'n -n- spankin' no fish catching teams and otherwise watching a bunch of non-green, global warming, sea level rising, Flipper feedin' Obama huggin', fossilized johnson's- fossil fuel gupin' wake makin' bunch of water hazards make shoals outta themselves. 



I'll be there defrosting the winning redfish.



OBTW Jim (Grandpa), W'ats fer dinner?



:letsdrink

Stressless


----------



## CCC

Ok, I am still lost ????? Sat the 19th ?????????


----------



## Msstdog

> *CCC (2/19/2009)*Ok, I am still lost ????? Sat the 19th ?????????


This Saturday


----------



## jim t

This SATURDAY, February 21!!!!

Jim


----------



## jim t

Some of you DINGLEBERRIES have to resort to prank phone call now???

I know who you are!!! You're going DOWN!!!

Imagine, last night, around the time of the weekly meet up I get an unsolicited message from the NRA, asking me to test the affects of hand grenades on liberals.:banghead:banghead:banghead:nonono:nonono:nonono:moon:moon:letsdrink:letsdrink

Funny stuff maybe, but it doesn't count as trash talk!!!

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/4dqAwALTg88&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">

Jim</EMBED>


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *jim t (2/19/2009)*Some of you DINGLEBERRIES have to resort to prank phone call now???
> 
> I know who you are!!! You're going DOWN!!!
> 
> Imagine, last night, around the time of the weekly meet up I get an unsolicited message from the NRA, asking me to test the affects of hand grenades on liberals.:banghead:banghead:banghead:nonono:nonono:nonono:moon:moon:letsdrink:letsdrink
> 
> Funny stuff maybe, but it doesn't count as trash talk!!!
> 
> <EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/4dqAwALTg88&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true">
> 
> Jim
> 
> </EMBED>


on a serious note Pm me or whatever what is your cell number for saturday!


----------



## Dylan

This is going to be fun:letsdrink


----------



## hebegb

sounds like a great time!! :letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan

Who could have done such a terrible thing like that Jim? :shedevil On a more serious note,not that your private life is any kind of interesting or anything like that,who all is down for couple of cold ones down at the Oar House tomorrow evening to kick off the Regatta? Early entry fees could be made for folks that can't launch due to weather or just can't bring themselves out and face defeat. Also pick up shirts to lighten Jims load on the boat to make it easier for him to get the boat off the sandbar. Just throwing this out there,whatcha think.:letsdrink


----------



## Halfmoon

I'm in for tomorrow. Jim head up there!

I need to get some shirts! Still not sure if I'm going to get knocked around in the winds, plus I have to be in by 2:00.:banghead:banghead.







But down for throwing some back and talking trash up at the oar house. I'll meet ya up there Dan around our usual time?


----------



## Msstdog

Well it looks like my partner has opted to work this Saturday instead of fish. So with that said I have room on my boat for one or two. pm me. Only qualification is you redfish better than Dan and team elbow grease, for the record I dont think he has ever caught a redfish. You bring your own gear, bait,digital camera(mine took a dump fewdays ago and I have not figured out how to steal the wife's yet)and food, Ill take care of the gas. Would not worry to much about the entry fee as I suspect we will be getting that and everyone esles money at the end of the day.

:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Doogiesar

Hey guys, with the weather forecast of what it is, Is anyone on here going to camp that weekend? I was hoping for better temperatures and water conditions. I will be on the water either way. Damn I hope the weather guesser is wrong again.



If the forecast doesn't change then I will for sure be at the Our House to have a few beers and get squared away on the T-shirts. are we going with around 1800?, opps sorry for you civilians that would be 6pm.


----------



## biggamefishr

even though i'm not fishing this year.....my prediction is that zero redfish will be caught by anyone who fishes this event


----------



## Stressless

> *biggamefishr (2/19/2009)*even though i'm not fishing this year.....my prediction is that zero redfish will be caught by anyone who fishes this event




Ditto.



JimT what's the first five random sets of letters just so I can get perpared?



:angel

Stressless


----------



## Dylan

> *bonita dan (2/19/2009)*Who could have done such a terrible thing like that Jim? :shedevil On a more serious note,not that your private life is any kind of interesting or anything like that,who all is down for couple of cold ones down at the Oar House tomorrow evening to kick off the Regatta? Early entry fees could be made for folks that can't launch due to weather or just can't bring themselves out and face defeat. Also pick up shirts to lighten Jims load on the boat to make it easier for him to get the boat off the sandbar. Just throwing this out there,whatcha think.:letsdrink




Googan Dan you know we are in for the Oar!


----------



## Msstdog

> *biggamefishr (2/19/2009)*even though i'm not fishing this year.....my prediction is that zero redfish will be caught by anyone who fishes this event


Josh its a good thing your opinion ranks right up there with Dan's.:moon


----------



## CCC

Well it looks like I will be fishing with Ocean Man, and I will be glad to take the trophy at the end of the day, along with a few beers ! Ahhhhhhh yea, this will be fun !


----------



## CCC

I know you guys have probably posted a dozen times, but it gets lost in the shuffle. Can someone posts all the particulars again, time to start, where to meet, if shirts are available and how much, do we need to bring food for the bash afterwards, how late will we all be out ???????????????


----------



## jim t

> *CCC (2/19/2009)*I know you guys have probably posted a dozen times, but it gets lost in the shuffle. Can someone posts all the particulars again, time to start, where to meet, if shirts are available and how much, do we need to bring food for the bash afterwards, how late will we all be out ???????????????


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_lblFullMessage>By the way.... here are the friggin' rules!!! 


1. Please check in with the "...Got Away" or jim t either in person, by phone, or VHF 68. 

Fishing starts at 8:00 am. I'll be near the south cut at Fort McCrae until then. Look for a 26' Shamrock with an upper steering station 

2. ANY SIZED Redfish qualifies.

3. When you catch a Redfish give the "...Got Away" a call on VHF 68 or phone Jim at 525-1859.

a.) You will be given a 2 word code using the phonetic alphabet For instance, "Delta Alpha"

b.) Write the corresponding lettersD Aon a 3 inch by 3 inch piece of paper

c.) Place that piece of paper on or near the fish and take a picture showing at least the 

spots and tail and the letters large enough to read...

d.) Make sure you take the picture the same way for each fish (head left, tail right).

This way no one can take a picture of both sides of the tail.

e.) If you get a double hookup, ask for 2 letter codes and use one for each fish.

f.) in case of ties, the most number of spots on any one fish will decide it... so try to get a picture with as many spots as possible.

4. Phonetic Alphabet

A = AlphaN = November

B = BravoO = Oscar

C = CharlieP = Papa

D = DeltaQ = Quebec

E = EchoR = Romeo

F = FoxtrotS = Sierra

G = GolfT = Tango

H = HotelU = Uniform

I = IndiaV = Victor

J = JulietW = Whiskey

K = KiloX = Xray

L = LimaY = Yankee

M = MikeZ = Zulu

5. All boats must return to have their pictures of fish verified by 3:15 at Fort McCrae near the south cut.


6. When you call in you are REQUIRED to tell us where you caught your fish, thenif I'm close I'll come over and fish there too!

(if you don't tell you will be boo'ed and hissed at the awards ceremony) Not really but it sounds mean!!!

But SERIOUSLY, we are all here to have fun, make fun, and catch fish!

If you want to lie, it'll be remembered NEXT year! 

For instance, last yearsCHAMPION was caught lieing when he claimed he was fishing the "Dames Point Bridge" (he's from Jacksonville, it's a long bridge but bears no resemblance to our Three Mile Bridge) So seacapt is now pooh poohed and known as "unreliable" when it comes to fishing information.

I here he sometimes cries himself to sleep because of it.

I hope this helps to clarify the rules.

Any questions... keep them to yourself...

No, seriously, please post any questions here...

Here's a picture of what we need to verify your catch... I tell you "Delta Alpha"










Again EVERY fish you take a picture of MUST be oriented head left, tail right. or it will not count as a catch. (there are different spot patterns on each side of a fish) Sorry, ... head left, tail right. 

OKAY, ONE EXCEPTION if the reverse side has a LOT of spots and you think it might win the most spots competition,. please feel free to take a picture on that side too... but only the head left, tail right pictures will count for total redfish.

BRING YOUR OWN PAD OF PAPER AND MARKER AND DIGITAL CAMERA!!!

I may have extra markers and some paper, but maybe not.

AGAIN,... ANY questions, please ask,

Good Luck LOSERS!!!

Make a copy of the rules, or at least my phone number 850 525-1859.

Jim</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bonita dan

> *CCC (2/19/2009)*I know you guys have probably posted a dozen times, but it gets lost in the shuffle. Can someone posts all the particulars again, time to start, where to meet, if shirts are available and how much, do we need to bring food for the bash afterwards, how late will we all be out ???????????????




Alright Einstein,heres the drill! Time to start is when Matt(your freakin Captain) tells you to start fishin or praying depending on where yall are at! Where to meet depends on when Matt(your freakin Captain) tells you to meet him or boat leaves without your sorry,no fish catchin Azz. Shirts are available for purchase on the island(don't ask which island and make yourself look bad in front of the board,you will be deleted!) at $13 bucks,unless your one of the big boned bunch(AKA FAT) and they will cost a few bucks more to import materials from a local carpet company(to cover your BFA,aka Big F#ckin Azz) Food depends on what we(the group) wanna eat so it better be good(Capt's wafers= immediate disqualification from the regatta and probably be deleted from existance. Steak! Most likely ribeyes coated in Southern Flavor with be your only hope) How late we stay out there,well that depends on how late Matt(your freakin Captain) decides on when he's ready to come in and get rid of your sorry,no fish catchin boaring Azz! Hope that answers any and all stupid question ya got for tonight. I'll be more than happy to break your balls some more tomorrow,in person too if ya make it down to the Oar House for my pre-victory party! :moon :looser :letsdrink


----------



## CCC

ahhh yea, and so it starts.............big boned I aint...........big bite no bark I am..............will fish longer, drink harder, and eat more than any short [email protected] sum of a [email protected] there is out there..........ahhhh can't wait, this will be so much fun................your lucky all you got to deal with is me and that my wife is staying home or it would get real ugly !!!!!!! 

ADAPT, IMPROVISE, OVERCOME....................ARMY OF ONE !


----------



## biggamefishr

I have no faith in any of ya'll. team run aground, team breakdown, nor team erectile dysfunktion will land a single fish, the same goes for the rest of ya'll


----------



## Sea Monkey

> *biggamefishr (2/19/2009)*I have no faith in any of ya'll. team run aground, team breakdown, nor team erectile dysfunktion will land a single fish, the same goes for the rest of ya'll


 OLE Gonna boat all mine. Are you fishing from the shore?? "Gonna LAND more" . If thats the case then you will land more than me cause I'm fishing out of a boat!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKENNY

all you chumps are sure of your self...sea monkey fart and bonny dan i will win this one me and jason got it all worked out

but i will see you who come to the oar house 2morrow nite 

i will be the guy every1 stops to stare at 

the huge guy with the tattoos


----------



## Ocean Man

I've got my crew all set, my buddy Duayne got his priorities in order and is calling in to work (I mean after all he can feed his starving family with all the money we are going to win). CCC is on board and I have stolen one from the Dark Side ie chunky love, thats right Karon has seen the light and joined forces with Team Ocean Man. She came to that decision after considering her chances of winning and the damage to her reputation that would resultfrom being associated with chunky love...........I will be having a victory dinner in my honor after the tournament that all you losers are invited to. On the menu will be fried AJ, coconut battered AJ, okra, tater tots, and fried pickles. If you want anything else bring it out and I will have one of my servants (me) drop it in the grease.

Team Ocean Man


----------



## Stressless

Hey that's great - Where's dinner going to be at?



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Ocean Man

> *Stressless (2/20/2009)*Hey that's great - Where's dinner going to be at?
> 
> :mmmbeer
> Stressless


On the beach at Ft Mcrea for the weigh...err picture in.


----------



## Coryphaena

Dan, Dan, Dan..... just a word of encouragement if I may....


----------



## Ocean Man

> *Ocean Man (2/18/2009)*Well it appears that my crew has backed out on me. Something about having to work to put food on the table for their starving family....I swear some people need to get their priorities in order....... *This opens up a greatopportunity for anyone who wants to drop their loser teammates and join the legendary Team Ocean Man. Its your only chance at winning.*




Ok, I have a full crew now so I'm sorry but all youno fish catchin sob'sare now stuck with your loser captain's so you can stop PM'ing me your trashing up my inbox. Practically everyone on your team has PM'ed me Lt. Dan trying desperately to get on a winning team. Capt Cave Kenny or what ever your name is even your own capt. Jason tried to ditch you for a chance to fish with Team Ocean Man, but lucky for you my crew had already been filled. Not so lucky for MSST kitty though, his crew bailed on him for a chance to fish with me but once they found out there wasn't any spots left they decided not to fish at all.


----------



## Msstdog

Matt and team "leftovers" you all just make sure you have my food ready when I come to collect my money and prize for most spots.


----------



## Ocean Man

Shad, leftovers might be all yall are eating because I figure by about 10:30-11:00 we will have caught plenty Redfish to win the tournament and be back at the Fort cooking up a fine lunch.


----------



## Msstdog

> *Ocean Man (2/20/2009)*Shad, leftovers might be all yall are eating because I figure by about 10:30-11:00 we will have caught plenty Redfish to win the tournament and be back at the Fort cooking up a fine lunch.


Note to self steal Matt's propane bottle and do not return till 3pm.:banghead


----------



## k.oneil44

if we have to pay in advance whats ur number so i can call you


----------



## Msstdog

> *jim t (2/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *CCC (2/19/2009)*I know you guys have probably posted a dozen times, but it gets lost in the shuffle. Can someone posts all the particulars again, time to start, where to meet, if shirts are available and how much, do we need to bring food for the bash afterwards, how late will we all be out ???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_lblFullMessage>By the way.... here are the friggin' rules!!!
> 
> 
> 1. Please check in with the "...Got Away" or jim t either in person, by phone, or VHF 68.
> 
> Fishing starts at 8:00 am. I'll be near the south cut at Fort McCrae until then. Look for a 26' Shamrock with an upper steering station
> 
> 2. ANY SIZED Redfish qualifies.
> 
> 3. When you catch a Redfish give the "...Got Away" a call on VHF 68 or phone Jim at 525-1859.
> 
> a.) You will be given a 2 word code using the phonetic alphabet For instance, "Delta Alpha"
> 
> b.) Write the corresponding lettersD Aon a 3 inch by 3 inch piece of paper
> 
> c.) Place that piece of paper on or near the fish and take a picture showing at least the
> 
> spots and tail and the letters large enough to read...
> 
> d.) Make sure you take the picture the same way for each fish (head left, tail right).
> 
> This way no one can take a picture of both sides of the tail.
> 
> e.) If you get a double hookup, ask for 2 letter codes and use one for each fish.
> 
> f.) in case of ties, the most number of spots on any one fish will decide it... so try to get a picture with as many spots as possible.
> 
> 4. Phonetic Alphabet
> 
> A = AlphaN = November
> 
> B = BravoO = Oscar
> 
> C = CharlieP = Papa
> 
> D = DeltaQ = Quebec
> 
> E = EchoR = Romeo
> 
> F = FoxtrotS = Sierra
> 
> G = GolfT = Tango
> 
> H = HotelU = Uniform
> 
> I = IndiaV = Victor
> 
> J = JulietW = Whiskey
> 
> K = KiloX = Xray
> 
> L = LimaY = Yankee
> 
> M = MikeZ = Zulu
> 
> 5. All boats must return to have their pictures of fish verified by 3:15 at Fort McCrae near the south cut.
> 
> 
> 6. When you call in you are REQUIRED to tell us where you caught your fish, thenif I'm close I'll come over and fish there too!
> 
> (if you don't tell you will be boo'ed and hissed at the awards ceremony) Not really but it sounds mean!!!
> 
> But SERIOUSLY, we are all here to have fun, make fun, and catch fish!
> 
> If you want to lie, it'll be remembered NEXT year!
> 
> For instance, last yearsCHAMPION was caught lieing when he claimed he was fishing the "Dames Point Bridge" (he's from Jacksonville, it's a long bridge but bears no resemblance to our Three Mile Bridge) So seacapt is now pooh poohed and known as "unreliable" when it comes to fishing information.
> 
> I here he sometimes cries himself to sleep because of it.
> 
> I hope this helps to clarify the rules.
> 
> Any questions... keep them to yourself...
> 
> No, seriously, please post any questions here...
> 
> Here's a picture of what we need to verify your catch... I tell you "Delta Alpha"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again EVERY fish you take a picture of MUST be oriented head left, tail right. or it will not count as a catch. (there are different spot patterns on each side of a fish) Sorry, ... head left, tail right.
> 
> OKAY, ONE EXCEPTION if the reverse side has a LOT of spots and you think it might win the most spots competition,. please feel free to take a picture on that side too... but only the head left, tail right pictures will count for total redfish.
> 
> BRING YOUR OWN PAD OF PAPER AND MARKER AND DIGITAL CAMERA!!!
> 
> I may have extra markers and some paper, but maybe not.
> 
> AGAIN,... ANY questions, please ask,
> 
> Good Luck LOSERS!!!
> 
> Make a copy of the rules, or at least my phone number 850 525-1859.
> 
> Jim</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Click to expand...


----------



## k.oneil44

adfbasdfv


----------



## Msstdog

> *k.oneil44 (2/20/2009)*adfbasdfv


Hey look this one talks like Dan. This is gonna be like taking candy from a baby. :bpts:baby


----------



## Msstdog

Is this how TowUS gets him back to port or is he just fishing for rocks..........................................


----------



## Ocean Man

Shad, he's not being towed by Sea Tow in that picture as you can see there is no land in the background and we all know his boat can't make it out of sight of land before it breaks down. He's not catching a rock either because well he couldn't catch a rock with a backhoe. Nope, hes 3 hr's into a fight with the live bait he had on his hook.


----------



## biggamefishr

> *Coryphaena (2/20/2009)*Dan, Dan, Dan..... just a word of encouragement if I may....




foul hooked white trout?



I might pull the cover off the boat and go for a a shake down run tomorrow depending on the weather. See ya'll at the cove around 3 if i go


----------



## Msstdog

> *biggamefishr (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Coryphaena (2/20/2009)*Dan, Dan, Dan..... just a word of encouragement if I may....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foul hooked white trout?
> 
> I might pull the cover off the boat and go for a a shake down run tomorrow depending on the weather. See ya'll at the cove around 3 if i go
Click to expand...

Josh you know you want to see the shame in Dan's eyes as he is tow home WITHOUT the Trash Talking Supreme Trophy this year. Besides Matt's cooking coconut AJ.


----------



## bonita dan

How did the Regatta become a personal attack against me! What did I ever do to yall to deserve this kind of treatment? I'm not the one who abandoned ship on you Shad. It was the spineless jellyfish of a crew that you picked not me. Fear is a very powerful emotion and no one knows more about that then your crew,thats why they aint coming. Scared! I see that Matt has tried to lure Karon away from Team Skunky Love. Watch your back man,she is more than likely a spy who will sabotage your boat and jump back on with Gay-Doh after ripping your heart out. Can't trust those pirate wenches. At least Konz had the balls to leave the country(supposedly) and not allow us to see his shame of bein part of Clays love nest team. CCC,you got issues man! :moon Out drink me! Not on your best day mister. I am a season professional when it comes down to that. Ask any cop thats busted me,he'll tell ya. :doh Josh,you don't even know how to fish so keep that cakehole shut! Maybe the boys over at Hot Spots B&T will allow ya to fish in one of their many bait tanks. Heck they might even get a photo of you holding the extremely dangerous croaker if you bring some high quality Natty Lights in for them. I'll lend ya the $2 bucks for the case if your short buddy.


----------



## jim t

Looks like a near slack tide to start...but moving out all day.










A bit chilly to start tommorrow too.<LI>*Today:* Sunny. Windy during the morning. High around 55F. N winds at 20 to 30 mph, diminishing to 10 to 15 mph. <LI>*Tonight:* Mainly clear. Low around 35F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. <LI>*Tomorrow:* Mostly sunny skies. High near 65F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. <LI>*Tomorrow night:* Partly to mostly cloudy. Low 44F. SSW winds shifting to NW at 10 to 20 mph. </LI>

Gee I wish I were fishing in a boat with an enclosure... oh wait,... my boat HAS an enclosure.

Maybe you guys should just sleep in and come out around noon or so.

Jim


----------



## Msstdog

> *jim t (2/20/2009)*
> 
> Maybe you guys should just sleep in and come out around noon or so.
> 
> Jim


Hey old man that would be the only way youll have winning my money. And that would not help ya if ya did not have Woodley on board. 

Oh and since you all cared so much I did get a partner (a one armed blind homeless man) I told that was one more arm than we needed to beat you losers. Yalls money is going to spend great at all the local bait & tackle stores around town. Yall can just call me Mr O cause Im gonna be spending yalls wealth and stimulating the local economy.

:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Redfish

Sounds like you guys and gals are in for a fun time I wish every team Good Luck,wish I could be apart of it but have to work,:reallycrying Stopped by Mike's {Pompnewbie} to drop off a few thing's for the guy's he will be fishing with and CCC Nice to meet you today Hope those lures work for you GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY Ya'll Have a Good Time and have :letsdrink for me!!!


----------



## jim t

HEY!!!... YOU can mess with ME, all you want!!! But when you mess with Mr. Woodley, well, then, what the heck, I'll join in too. I'm hoping he knows how to drive a boat, maybe answer the phone... I won't let him on the radio though. I'd be risking my FCC licence... I need that for my job.

PLEASE don't ask, "Hey Woodley, are you out there?..." on 68.

Now fishin' wise... He's pretty good:letsdrink::letsdrink:letsdrink

Regardless of what you read on the Bluewater Reports...okeoke:shedevil:shedevil

Jim


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

Looks like my plans have changed, for the better. While I would love to be out there freezing my cajones off, I *have* :letsparty to fly tomorrow. Honestly, there's nothing I would rather be doing (I LOVE MY JOB). So,right about 1000 yall will see two sections or T-45's (that'stwo differentflights of two, a total of 4 jets for those those mathmatically challenged) and one of them will be me. Then right around 1330 (1:30 p.m. for yall civilians) we will be returning. I'll be leading the return flight and yall can look to the sky for the demostration of the carrier break. After a debrief, hopefully, the "Elbow Room" will have time before giving the winning speach to come pick me up, and I'll see yall at the island.

Pic of the T-45


----------



## CCC

awwwwww, all you puppies are probably in bed by now with visions of redfish dancing round your head, while I continue to throw em back only to whoop your @sses tomorrow with my deceitful name of "CCC". Dont let that fool you, just make checks payable to Reed !


----------



## bonita dan

> *CCC (2/20/2009)*awwwwww, all you puppies are probably in bed by now with visions of redfish dancing round your head, while I continue to throw em back only to whoop your @sses tomorrow with my deceitful name of "CCC". Dont let that fool you, just make checks payable to Reed !




I don't think so man! I'm up and in full :letsdrink mode. Just pulled the rest of the enclosure out to let it rest so we will be toasty warm,drinkin highballs while yall are freezing yalls azzes off. Most have dropped off due to prior engagements(wind,cold,broken heels,runs in stockings,etc) but we are still in -1. Jeremy,good luck during your redfish spotting flight tomorrow,thanks buddy for taking one for the team. We still split 5 ways man. $$$$$$$$$$$$$ Cha-Ching!$$$$$$ A bunch have bet against the Elbow Room even makin it to the island,bad bet indeed. Yalls $6 bucks is as good as mine,HA!:usaflag


----------



## fishnfool

Jim, I'll let you and Dave fish since I'll be so rusty!! I can still drive, talk on the phone, operate the raio AND GPS!! I DO need a new T-shirt though.........oh, in case anyone forgot, "I" have the original champion's shirt!! Hmmmm, guess they forgot :/


----------



## Sea Monkey

> *jim t (2/20/2009)*Looks like a near slack tide to start...but moving out all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit chilly to start tommorrow too.<LI>*Today:* Sunny. Windy during the morning. High around 55F. N winds at 20 to 30 mph, diminishing to 10 to 15 mph. <LI>*Tonight:* Mainly clear. Low around 35F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. <LI>*Tomorrow:* Mostly sunny skies. High near 65F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. <LI>*Tomorrow night:* Partly to mostly cloudy. Low 44F. SSW winds shifting to NW at 10 to 20 mph. </LI>
> 
> Gee I wish I were fishing in a boat with an enclosure... oh wait,... my boat HAS an enclosure.
> 
> Maybe you guys should just sleep in and come out around noon or so.
> 
> Jim






OLE look out now. Hey that looks like the tide will be coming in all day. High Tide is at 7:00 pm.


----------



## bonita dan

> *Sea Monkey (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (2/20/2009)*Looks like a near slack tide to start...but moving out all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit chilly to start tommorrow too.<LI>*Today:* Sunny. Windy during the morning. High around 55F. N winds at 20 to 30 mph, diminishing to 10 to 15 mph. <LI>*Tonight:* Mainly clear. Low around 35F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. <LI>*Tomorrow:* Mostly sunny skies. High near 65F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. <LI>*Tomorrow night:* Partly to mostly cloudy. Low 44F. SSW winds shifting to NW at 10 to 20 mph. </LI>
> 
> 
> 
> Gee I wish I were fishing in a boat with an enclosure... oh wait,... my boat HAS an enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you guys should just sleep in and come out around noon or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLE look out now. Hey that looks like the tide will be coming in all day. High Tide is at 7:00 pm.
Click to expand...



Wow,the primate can read! It's a friggin miracle! :moon


----------



## seacapt

Y'all go back to bed, it's way to cold. I'm sure JimT has already slid the date...


----------



## bluffman2

> *duckhuntinsailor (2/20/2009)*Looks like my plans have changed, for the better. While I would love to be out there freezing my cajones off, I *have* :letsparty to fly tomorrow. Honestly, there's nothing I would rather be doing (I LOVE MY JOB). So,right about 1000 yall will see two sections or T-45's (that'stwo differentflights of two, a total of 4 jets for those those mathmatically challenged) and one of them will be me. Then right around 1330 (1:30 p.m. for yall civilians) we will be returning. I'll be leading the return flight and yall can look to the sky for the demostration of the carrier break. After a debrief, hopefully, the "Elbow Room" will have time before giving the winning speach to come pick me up, and I'll see yall at the island.
> 
> Pic of the T-45




you wouldnt have happened to been over Mobile,AL around 10:30 would you.....?

saw 2 sets of 2 circle around and head south towards Brookley field....


----------



## CCC

GOOD TIMES GOOD TIMES !!!!!!!! Although we didn't catch a single red I thoroughly enjoyed myself today ! A special thanks to my Captain, Matt AKA Ocean Man, his fellow cook Dewayne, and Karon for putting up with me. It was nice meeting all you guys even talks allot of [email protected] Bonita Dan. Had a great time and the food was GREAT ! Thanks again Matt.


----------



## BIGKENNY

well well well to all you loser.....hahahahahahahaha kiss my :moon i finished third thats not as good asfirst but a hell of oalot better than most of you professionals and i use the word lightly very lightly i had a good time and will be there next year to claim the top spot....... good nite people :sleeping:sleeping


----------



## Msstdog

The old King is dead, long live the new 'KING':shedevil










Is it really bragging when your that good.


----------



## jmitch

it was a good time !!!!!!

2009 Redfish Regatta CHAMPION!!!!!!


----------



## CCC

Damnit man ! What the hell did Matt put in that AJ, Ambien ???????????? I had six beers the whole day, and felt woozy driving home, took a HOT shower and laid down at 7:00 pm and was OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. I guess when you work as hard as I do NOT TO CATCH FISH it just wears you out. See you guys don't realize what a hard freaking job I have, for you winners it is easy, you bait the hook throw it out in water churning with fish and real the [email protected] in. Anyone can do that, I challenge each and everyone to do the same but this time the objective is to keep the little [email protected] off your line. Not so easy is it now ?????????? When you have mastered that my young grass hopper that is when you will have found your inner "Chi" and will be at peace with yourself and the waters within. 

For PFF members only I will be glad to give "Can't catch crap" classes, and I promise at the end of the class you too will be one of the few, the proud, the "CCC" students. For testimonials to my powers I would encourage you just speak with Karon or Ocean man, they have witness my powers first hand and are now proud graduates of the "CCC" system, as the computer guy on t.v. says "Buy my product".


----------



## Snagged Line

> *CCC (2/22/2009)*Damnit man ! *<U>What the hell did Matt put in that AJ</U>*, Ambien ???????????? I had six beers the whole day, and felt woozy driving home, took a HOT shower and laid down at 7:00 pm and was OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. I guess when you work as hard as I do NOT TO CATCH FISH it just wears you out. See you guys don't realize what a hard freaking job I have, for you winners it is easy, you bait the hook throw it out in water churning with fish and real the [email protected] in. Anyone can do that, I challenge each and everyone to do the same but this time the objective is to keep the little [email protected] off your line. Not so easy is it now ?????????? When you have mastered that my young grass hopper that is when you will have found your inner "Chi" and will be at peace with yourself and the waters within.
> 
> For PFF members only I will be glad to give "Can't catch crap" classes, and I promise at the end of the class you too will be one of the few, the proud, the "CCC" students. For testimonials to my powers I would encourage you just speak with Karon or Ocean man, they have witness my powers first hand and are now proud graduates of the "CCC" system, as the computer guy on t.v. says "Buy my product".








You must have eaten some of those spots that were all over <U>ONE</U> of them fish in that cooler..............you didn't eat any of that summer sausage that was sitting on that same cooler did you??? I think it may have been exposed to them there spots somewhere along the wayoke


----------



## Crowningaround

Here's some pics


----------



## bonita dan

Had a great time as always even though I think the winners cheated by going out of bounds. Gonna have to start working on my material for next years regatta early to regain my title back as King of all things Trash Talked. But I will say that the title couldn't have been taken away by a bigger Azzhole than Shad. Your the man brother,for now! :moon:bowdown:moon


----------



## Runned Over

Great Time!!!!! Ocean Man, Thank you for the great chow, that was VERY nice of you! :clap It was also great to meet alot of PFF'rs and put faces to names. OLE Sea Monkey, thanks for the advice on the anchor shackle, I'm dogging it this morning. 

Special thanks to PompNewbie for showing me some great inshore techniques!!!! :clap Pompnewbie was the sheephead champ yesterday with 5 sheeps head. he'll post I'm sure but one he gave me was 17in. :bowdown










He also gave one to Karon for a possible print. Hope it turns out good. Great meeting everyone!!!!


----------



## Travis Gill

CHAMPIONS! And Bonito Dan we were not out of bounds, just casue your boat can't go more than a mile unless its attached to seatow doesn't mean we can't


----------



## hebegb

> *Freespool (2/22/2009)*CHAMPIONS! And Bonito Dan we were not out of bounds, just casue your boat can't go more than a mile unless its attached to seatow doesn't mean we can't






his mileage numbers are GREAT with that method though! :letsdrink


----------



## jim t

OFFICIAL RESULTS

Champions... TeamBuck Wild with 18 Reds...$200.00

Second Place Swim Team Granite with 17 Reds... $80.00

Third Place... Fish Eye 2001...4 Reds... $40.00

TeamBuck Wild also took the prize for most spots

Now for the truly IMPORTANT contest.

Trash Talk Champion!!!

First... Msstdog

Second... Bonita Dan

Dishonorable Mention... jim t and Run Dover

jim


----------



## Coryphaena

I had a great time! More pix and story posted in Gen ChitChat.... thanks again Jim for heeding the call and putting on another one! And to Matt for providing a heckuva feast and letting me join in with Team Ocean Man!


----------



## JHOGUE

Come on now!! It's team "Buck Wild" not hog wild! lol! its cool though and it was a great tournament!!!!


----------



## PompNewbie

Great day on the water!.. Met some good friends and some new friends

Thanks to Run Dover for letting me fish his boat, we had a great time thanks Jim

Hope you enjoyed that sheep Scott Im cooking mine up today and my wife is making a pot of Gumbo SWEET!

and Karon I hope that sheepy turns out nice in your print you do good work girl!

Mike


----------



## ajfishn

Team Whore Eagle had a great time, no reds, losts of sheepshead and trash fish.

I think we should stick to tuna fishing.

Jake

266 World Cat, Twin Yamaha 4 Strokes


----------



## nextstep

had a great time! even though we were team catch no fish. kinda first trip out for the new year. thanks to jim t for sponsoring such a fun get together. thanks to matt and duayne for the great eats that were right on time as usual. thanks to karon for the great art on the t-shirts. pffers are the best!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## BIGKENNY

i want to tank every one for ur hospitality and my captain jason i really had a blast and meet some really kool people shad,dan,sea monkey,jim you guys are awesome thanks again


----------



## Runned Over

Dang,

I looked forward to reading this post everyday :clap Now what???? :reallycrying OK whats the next Tourney that involves witty (sorry cave kenny :baby) sarcasm????


----------



## Msstdog

> *Run Dover (2/22/2009)*Dang,
> 
> I looked forward to reading this post everyday :clap Now what???? :reallycrying


No Kidding


----------



## Doogiesar

Big thank you to all. The food andcamaraderie was fantastic, Although no Reds were caught on my boat. I had a great time meeting everyone. When isthe weekend camp out coming? March/April?


----------



## Ocean Man

> *Doogiesar (2/23/2009)*When isthe weekend camp out coming? March/April?


I was talking to Jeremy (duckhuntinsailor) about camping out. We are going to try to make it the first weekend in March which would be March 6, 7, and 8th. Should be plenty of Sheepies to keep us busy.


----------



## kbi_n_mayretta

Well, Reefdonkey & I gave it a shot, but got skunked (except for trout, bluefish & a puffer fish)! I think it was Run Dover & Pompnewbie that broke the news to us at Ft Pickens that Jeremy's team had already caught 17! They were there catching dinner after catching 15 themselves... Nick & I had to leave early so we missed all the festivities afterwards:reallycrying 

Thanks to Jim T for organizing & congrats to Team Buck Wild!!!:letsdrink


----------



## reefdonkey

> *kbi_n_mayretta (2/23/2009)*Well, Reefdonkey & I gave it a shot, but got skunked (except for trout, bluefish & a puffer fish)! I think it was Run Dover & Pompnewbie that broke the news to us at Ft Pickens that Jeremy's team had already caught 17! They were there catching dinner after catching 15 themselves... Nick & I had to leave early so we missed all the festivities afterwards:reallycrying
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jim T for organizing & congrats to Team Buck Wild!!!:letsdrink






Had a great time also. It was fun to get out and fish even though the weatherman as usual was right on the money:banghead:banghead:banghead, not.... Hated to have to leave early and miss meeting everyone, but we had to head back in to the hospital. 



On a good note, looks like the little one is getting out of the hospital today. Thanks Jim again for a great event, maybe next year we can finish. 



Nick


----------

